# Our 28 Day Sugar Fast



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Want to join me? I want to be in control, not a slave to sugar. Okay, chocolate addict here. That is no joke. The other day I junked out on so many brownies I felt a dizzy sensation. That's when I finally payed attention.

I have been reading some Buddhist writings about truly being present, about loving your body and each individual organ. Being mindfully present to each part of your body, mind, and spirit.

*So I am devoting this thread to my pancreas!







*

Thank you for all of the sugar-neutralizin' over the last forty years.

I am grateful, dear pancreas, and so I dedicate the next 28 days to you.

So far, so good. I am drawing a heart on the kitchen chalkboard every time I get to the end of a sugar-free day.

Wish me luck you guys!

*Anyone want to join me and post how you are doing?*


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Days one and two: Went to the river, did really well. Allowed myself to eat as much and as often as I needed, as long as no sugar was consumed. Oh, and also laying off any alcohol this next 28 days (one complete moon cycle).


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Today is actually day three of my sugar fast. My family got italian ice and I ordered a sugar-free one, but really wasn't even into it, so I threw it away.

I realize how often I want to have a couple of hershey kisses or a cookie... *but it seems like it is out of boredom or a need to hide away. Trying to pay attention to what I am feeling.
*
This afternoon I got mildly dizzy. I think it could have been I was a little dehydrated and am nursing...plus it was hot and I had on a sweater.

I am wondering if my body is not used to such a reduction in sugar and no real need for the amount of insulin it was having to produce to counteract my chocolate binges *every day* before now.

Bean


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm on Day 5 myself. I went on a total binge after my birth 2 months ago, and now have to work on cleaning my system back out again.


----------



## purposefulmother (Feb 28, 2007)

How did I miss you all earlier?

I'm in. When you say no sugar I am assuming you mean refined sugar -- but sugar in an apple, for instance, would be ok.

I'm assuming this because otherwise I'll get reallly cranky.

How are you doing today? I'll post tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purposefulmother* 
I'm in. When you say no sugar I am assuming you mean refined sugar -- but sugar in an apple, for instance, would be ok.

That's the premise I'm working under. I'm still eating fruit and small amounts of honey or maple syrup. But all refined sugars are gone. I've also eliminated grain. I'd be on day 9 but our anniversary was Tuesday and we went out.







:

How about you, Bean? Since you mentioned baked goods, I'm guessing that's what you meant as well...


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm on day nine without sugar and it sucks. I thought I'd notice some benefits by now. I can go into the pantry without staring longingly at the chocolate chips (not every time) but I don't feel better in any tangible way and am wondering why I'm bothering to torture myself.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I'm on Day 5 myself. I went on a total binge after my birth 2 months ago, and now have to work on cleaning my system back out again.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *purposefulmother* 
How did I miss you all earlier?

I'm in. When you say no sugar I am assuming you mean refined sugar -- but sugar in an apple, for instance, would be ok.

I'm assuming this because otherwise I'll get reallly cranky.

How are you doing today? I'll post tomorrow and see how it goes.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendtoall* 
I'm on day nine without sugar and it sucks. I thought I'd notice some benefits by now. I can go into the pantry without staring longingly at the chocolate chips (not every time) but I don't feel better in any tangible way and am wondering why I'm bothering to torture myself.









Hi you guys! I am so glad you are here with me! ARG!

I am eating fruit. Yes, like you said, I meant refined sugar. But I am basically staying away from even health food that is sweet like granola, honey on my peanut butter toast, etc.

How am I today?

Well.........

I think I made it through the first few easy days and now it is getting hard. Which sux because I thought it would be the total opposite.

I feel today like I am in the middle of the ocean, in the process of crossing over to the other shore... but now I forgot what the hell I would want to torture myself for, anyway.

Okay, I know why I am doing this, but my inner crack-like addict (sugar addict) is sooooooooooooooo trying to talk me out of this!

Another thing I have noticed is that I was eating sugar out of boredom a LOT more than I realized.

Lastly, today I realized that my nose is not chronically runny like it had always been.

At least that's a good sign.

How are you all? Let me know --- I am here for support!

Hugs,
"Sugar-free" Bean


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe my problem is that I gave up sugar on a whim, without setting some goals and reminding myself why I wanted to give up sugar. I've been thinking about doing it for months, but there's always something yummy in the house to eat, and since I don't want to make my kids into sugar addicts, I bravely eat it all myself







So, when the pantry was pretty much out of temptation and I managed to go shopping and not buy more, I figured that would be a good time to go cold turkey. I see a lot of you are aiming for 28 days. Why? Should my cravings be gone after four weeks? What are your plans after the 28 days - are you hoping to no longer "need" sugar or that you'll be able to eat it in moderation? Right now I can't imagine giving it up for good.


----------



## barjem (Nov 30, 2001)

I gave up sugar except for fruit for 5 weeks a few years ago and it was easy if I kept my protein level up. The worst part I did not loose 1 lb.....my clothes were a bit looser not much..not 1 lb!!!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm here. Just plugging along.

friendtoall - it takes 3 weeks to form a habit. When I'm trying to modify a behavior, I usually aim for 3 weeks, because at that point I can usually stop obsessing about it so much.

I'm not sure why bean chose 28 days (I just figured I'd give her some support), but I'm aiming for the long haul. We're TTC and that means a strict diet for me, or the RE'll want me back on Metformin. No grain, no sugar, extremely limited "any other white stuff" (like potatoes). My goal obviously being pregnancy and a live healthy baby at the other end. So I'm on this diet (or some variation thereof) at least until the baby is born.

I'm also trying to restrict my sugars (honey, fruits, etc.) to before noon. The body processes them better earlier in the day than late at night. (I remember reading that somewhere years ago, and it definitely feels that way for me.) I made raspberry egg custards for my breakfasts this week. DH gets sausage and melon for breakfast, but with the weather heating up i prefer something cold (and I'll admit something a little sweet to satisfy those cravings). I used very little honey and just let the berries speak for themselves. It's a great sweet treat without being so much that it'll cause cravings.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendtoall* 
Maybe my problem is that I gave up sugar on a whim, without setting some goals and reminding myself why I wanted to give up sugar. I've been thinking about doing it for months, but there's always something yummy in the house to eat, and since I don't want to make my kids into sugar addicts, I bravely eat it all myself







So, when the pantry was pretty much out of temptation and I managed to go shopping and not buy more, I figured that would be a good time to go cold turkey. I see a lot of you are aiming for 28 days. Why? Should my cravings be gone after four weeks? What are your plans after the 28 days - are you hoping to no longer "need" sugar or that you'll be able to eat it in moderation? Right now I can't imagine giving it up for good.









I picked one week, then said 14 days...then thought 28 days-a full moon cycle free of sugar- seemed like a good thing to shoot for. No medical reasons beyond that.

28 days is the time period that will make me feel like I am in charge, not the sugar. KWIM? I, too, am aiming to make this a lifetime change.

I hope I will actually learn to eat ice cream (once in a blue moon) and *truly enjoy eating it*, rather than eating it and feeling half guilty half happy, and feeling like crap afterwards.

So, in the long run I want to make treats something I give myself, enjoy, and then move on from. Not being a slave to them anymore.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Count my family in.








Dr told us no sugar meant, for my ds, NO sugar; ie. forget all fruits, honies, etc. She said 4 weeks to measure the effect.

Our handout says l-glutamine helps w/sugar cravings.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barjem* 
I'm not sure why bean chose 28 days (I just figured I'd give her some support)

Thanks!









I feel like I am plugging along, too. But I am trying to be okay with that. It sounds like you have some really good reasons for doing this... I am excited for you.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Count my family in.








Dr told us no sugar meant, for my ds, NO sugar; ie. forget all fruits, honies, etc. She said 4 weeks to measure the effect.

Our handout says l-glutamine helps w/sugar cravings.

Welcome! Thank you for the info on the supplements. That is fantastic to know.

That sounds tough for ds, but we are here for you! After 4 weeks will you know if ds can at least have fruit and honey?


----------



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

I just found this thread, not sure how I missed it before! Can I join you? Please, Please???







I know you all are a ways into this by now, tomorow will be day one for me.
I need to get sugar out in a bad way. I am addicted and it's aweful!
last year I got pregnat for #4 and had a fantastic diet, no whites, very little grains, and lots of fruit, veg, whole foods. I was no longer a slave to food. I gained only 15 lbs and lost it all within 1 week.
Well, all that good work right down the tube! I am now heavier than I was when I delivered








So, here's to starting over and being in control.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I *believe* ds diet is forever; ie. anytime he cheats, it'll activate the yeast. So, I need to double check if we can ever eat fruit again. Or, bread. Or, honey.









So far so good today. I did make a pot of salty bean soup, though, accidentally and the salt is almost as good as sugar.

And







: it's my Mom's b'day so we just made her a cake. One piece/person tonight and that's it.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splunky* 
I just found this thread, not sure how I missed it before! Can I join you? Please, Please???







I know you all are a ways into this by now, tomorow will be day one for me.
I need to get sugar out in a bad way. I am addicted and it's aweful!
last year I got pregnat for #4 and had a fantastic diet, no whites, very little grains, and lots of fruit, veg, whole foods. I was no longer a slave to food. I gained only 15 lbs and lost it all within 1 week.
Well, all that good work right down the tube! I am now heavier than I was when I delivered








So, here's to starting over and being in control.

Of course you can join us! I don't care what day each person is on...we just need each other for support!

Welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I *believe* ds diet is forever; ie. anytime he cheats, it'll activate the yeast. So, I need to double check if we can ever eat fruit again. Or, bread. Or, honey.









So far so good today. I did make a pot of salty bean soup, though, accidentally and the salt is almost as good as sugar.

And







: it's my Mom's b'day so we just made her a cake. One piece/person tonight and that's it.

I read in a nutritional healing book that people need a little more salt while trying to wean off of sugar. Sort of a balancing act?


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Today I found myself in the grocery store looking for "substitute foods" for my usual sugary snacks. Even went to the diabetic section.









Then I finally came to my senses and remembered it is the HABIT as well as the actual sugar I am trying to conquer. I was looking for foods I could snuggle down on the couch with, KWIM?

So.... I went to the produce section and bought a TON of fruit and veggies. Also focussed on buying locally when I could. Then I came home and made a fruit salad which was a sweet treat but didn't make me feel completely STONED afterwards.

Man what a viscious cycle the sugary chocolatey thing is for me! I crave it and can't move forward 'til I get some chocolate...then I eat it but only half enjoy it cuz of the guilt...then afterwards I feel tired and stoned...and more guilt. It is a wonder I do not weigh more than I do. Right now I am 165 lbs, 5'9'. But I have a little too much pudge going on (body fat right at the line before being considered overweight) and my pancreas and heart need a break!

Smiles,
Bean


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Bean - if you're looking for a snack, how about popcorn? It's not sweet, but toss it with some butter and maybe some cinnamon and maybe your sweet tooth will deal with that?


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

We're off corn or that sounds tasty.

Yeah, our person said stevia just prolongs the habit and keeps the sweet tooth active. She said cinn. and nutmeg.

I learned that after the 4 weeks, we can intro an item at a time to learn his reaction. So, I'm thinking as an example, I can add in homemade granola that has honey in it. Now, to see what rice milk tastes like unless I find he can tolerate raw milk.

But, I am doing this to support ds and I am jonesing BIGTIME. I even cheated and had a coffee (well 2) and am sipping a glass of wine. Yes, she mentioned anecdotally that people who quit alcohol take sugar to compensate--interesting. AA gets you off booze by feeding the sugar craving with, well, sugar.

We need a smiley that has a strung out Momma tapping her fingers or bouncing her knee....ahhhhhh I'd really like to rip open the brown sugar jar and inhale it immediately..........ahhh time for a walk w/my glass of wine.

Ciao Ladies
Glad we're all here in the same boat.

God bless the pancreas. DEATH to the yeast!!!!







:

eta oh and you know, I truly don't eat sweets all day long. It just goes to show how much sugar actually sneaks into our diets.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
I read in a nutritional healing book that people need a little more salt while trying to wean off of sugar. Sort of a balancing act?

That is really interesting. I notice I've been salting my veggies since we quit sugar and I get sooo much pleasure from it.







:


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Bean - if you're looking for a snack, how about popcorn? It's not sweet, but toss it with some butter and maybe some cinnamon and maybe your sweet tooth will deal with that?

...and I LOVE popcorn! Thanks for the idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 

Yeah, our person said stevia just prolongs the habit and keeps the sweet tooth active. She said cinn. and nutmeg.

We need a smiley that has a strung out Momma tapping her fingers or bouncing her knee....ahhhhhh I'd really like to rip open the brown sugar jar and inhale it immediately..........ahhh time for a walk w/my glass of wine.









You're so funny... I think a smilie is a great idea!

That makes sense about the stevia. I think I would like some for iced tea, though... right now I am just trying to get to 28 days of ZIP! Oh...but tonight I took a bite of a granola bar...







Not going to beat myself up about it, though.

DANG! This sugar demon sure is smart! It "told me" I was nursing and so needed a little more energy. Hmph.








: I took a bite but then came to my senses and made some turkey bacon and had a glass of organic 1% milk.

bla bla bla... Milk has sugar, etc. but I feel like I need to concentrate on the refined stuff first, then hack away at the other stuff when I have more wits about me and am not chained like a slave to chocolate, refined sugar, etc.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
That is really interesting. I notice I've been salting my veggies since we quit sugar and I get sooo much pleasure from it.







:

Oh yeah. I've been putting a lot of salt on my whole grain mac-n-cheese. It does feel like I need it or something! Sheesh.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
bla bla bla... Milk has sugar, etc. but I feel like I need to concentrate on the refined stuff first, then hack away at the other stuff when I have more wits about me and am not chained like a slave to chocolate, refined sugar, etc.

I wouldn't worry about the sugar in milk right now.

If you were that strict about sugars, you wouldn't be eating fruit, most veggies, or grains. You'd be on a protein only diet.

It's very unlikely you're going to start chugging the gallon of milk to get your sugar fix (I can just see you standing there with the fridge door open in the middle of the night getting your fix







).


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah, I cheated. I used a little milk in my homemade granola that I hid in the office to eat. No refined sugar, just that from the milk and the honey in the granola.

I worry about ketosis since we've cut out bread. For b'fast, my kids had bacon & eggs & brown rice. I made a giant pot of beans and of rice to sub in for snacks & fiber.

I'm also going to get some spirulina tablets to help w/blood sugar lows.

I have noticed my kids devour their meals now. We had fresh fish, barley and salad for dinner. They asked for 2nds on everything.

oh, our diet is anything w/seeds is bad. So, not just fruit but squash, eggplants, etc.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I worry about ketosis since we've cut out bread. For b'fast, my kids had bacon & eggs & brown rice. I made a giant pot of beans and of rice to sub in for snacks & fiber.

Ketosis isn't much of a concern if you're eating grains, legumes and vegetables. Between them you should be getting plenty of carbs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I'm also going to get some spirulina tablets to help w/blood sugar lows.

Eating a combo of fat and protein (hard-cooked egg, cheese, meat, etc.) when you start feeling it will usually help with that. And never eat any grain alone, it should always have some fat or protein with it (pulses should have some fat with them as well). That helps keep your blood sugar from fluctuating so badly.

I can't do spirulina personally... I inadvertently bought vitamins that had it and wound up not sleeping for a week before we tracked down the problem.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I have noticed my kids devour their meals now. We had fresh fish, barley and salad for dinner. They asked for 2nds on everything.

How long have you been doing this? After a few days the body usually goes through an adjustment period where you feel like you're constantly starving. After eating everything in sight for a few days it usually tapers off.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
oh, our diet is anything w/seeds is bad. So, not just fruit but squash, eggplants, etc.

So you're limited to leaves (lettuce), stems (asparagus), roots (carrots), flowers (broccoli), bulbs (garlic) and seeds (peas and beans) but eliminating botanical fruits such as cucumbers, squash, tomatoes, and capsicums? Wow. That must be tough.

Keep up the great work ladies!!

We had a great dinner of fried chicken and broccoli with honey mustard (homemade) last night. Fried chicken is DH's all-time favorite dish followed closely by mac & cheese, and since we can't have the latter I figured I'd treat him to the former.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Wow, thank you for all the info!! We've always had a basically "healthy" diet but I have never realized how much I really did NOT know and understand. It's a huge learning process.

We started Monday so yep, I bet that's why the kids are starving! They just peeled and ate almost a full pound of shrimp for lunch.

I didn't know that about grains not being eaten alone. I wonder if butter would be enough to balance them; ie. brown rice w/butter?

And, I'll get just one bottle of spirulina tomorrow and see how it affects us. Interesting. I had no idea it could have any adverse affects.
*sigh*







:

Fried chicken sounds good! Did you use any breading? We did this a couple of nights ago w/matzo crumb breading.

So, I was actually thinking about this thread while out running a bit ago and had to laugh that we each have our own weak spots, etc. Ice tea...







...I'd gladly sacrifice sugar/stevia in tea & coffee forever. But, oatmeal?







My kingdom for a bit of stevia in my oats.







:

ahhh sweet potato fries are smelling done!









CHeers Ladies


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
We started Monday so yep, I bet that's why the kids are starving! They just peeled and ate almost a full pound of shrimp for lunch.

That sounds about right. Let them gorge themselves on protein and it should pass in a few days. Their bodies are cleansing themselves of the sugars.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I didn't know that about grains not being eaten alone. I wonder if butter would be enough to balance them; ie. brown rice w/butter?

It kinda depends on the amounts. A big bowl of rice with a little pat of butter, no. But a little rice with some butter, on the side of chicken would be fine. Or fried rice with some scrambled egg in it. Protein and/or fat slows the absorption of carbs so that you don't get a "sugar rush" as easily. It also helps prevent the quick return of hunger.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
And, I'll get just one bottle of spirulina tomorrow and see how it affects us. Interesting. I had no idea it could have any adverse affects.
*sigh*







:

Well, everything can effect different people differently. I probably would have been fine if I took the vitamins in the morning, but taking them right before bed I'd wind up wired and not sleeping. It's a good idea to see how you do on it before spending a lot of money.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Fried chicken sounds good! Did you use any breading? We did this a couple of nights ago w/matzo crumb breading.

Yes, I do bread them. But it's a bit unconventional because I'm grain-free. This is actually the only recipe I've *ever* used for fried chicken and DH swears it's the best fried chicken he's ever tasted... and who am I to argue.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
So, I was actually thinking about this thread while out running a bit ago and had to laugh that we each have our own weak spots, etc. Ice tea...







...I'd gladly sacrifice sugar/stevia in tea & coffee forever. But, oatmeal?







My kingdom for a bit of stevia in my oats.







:

I know! I'd love to have an alternative to simple syrup so I could have my limeade. But maple and honey neither one taste good in it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
ahhh sweet potato fries are smelling done!


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

I just caught this thread and would love to join you guys. I often try to give up sugar -- I feel better, and know that I am far healthier without it. I am even familiar with the eat-everything-else-but-sugar for the first few days. But I always let it sneak back in. Blech! I am done! Well, we'll see . . . .


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi MommaBear...please come commiserate.







I find being "accountable" actually really helps me. I think about this thread (really!) when I'm tempted to go sneak out to the store and buy a cheesecake to eat in the parking lot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Or fried rice with some scrambled egg in it. Protein and/or fat slows the absorption of carbs so that you don't get a "sugar rush" as easily. It also helps prevent the quick return of hunger.



OOoh that's what we'll do for b'fast tomorrow.







Thanks!







I've decided we need to limit rice to once/daily so we don't end up developing a rice sensitivity. But, rice mixed w/their eggs sounds awesome.
I wonder how many eggs a healthy, active kid can actually eat per week?

Going to try tabouleh tomorrow for a change of pace. And, we got matzo crackers to eat w/hummus for snacks.

It's just so fascinating how the body works. Yep, they've been gorging on protein the past couple of days. I'm pretty sure my ds got his yeast from dh (while I was pg) and neither one of them has a sweet tooth AT ALL. The body's self preservation, maybe? It's brutal, though, to cut out all sugars, though.

So, Cristeen--I'd love to hear your chx recipe if you have time!

aighhhh cheesecake sounds soooo lovely...with strawberries.







Time for a walk instead.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
OOoh that's what we'll do for b'fast tomorrow.







Thanks!







I've decided we need to limit rice to once/daily so we don't end up developing a rice sensitivity. But, rice mixed w/their eggs sounds awesome.
I wonder how many eggs a healthy, active kid can actually eat per week?

A lot!! At least 2 dozen (2 eggs every day for breakfast is over a dozen per person). If the kids need something "different" because they're getting bored, I make egg muffins for DH's breakfasts sometimes. Put some cooked meat and/or veggie (pepperoni and olive, sausage and mushroom, bacon and onion, etc.) in the bottom of each muffin cup (just a tsp or two), scramble 1 egg per muffin with salt and pepper, fill the cups with the egg and bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes. (You can top them with cheese before baking but I get the feeling cheese is out?) These can be refrigerated and will keep a week. I always serve them cold. You can also do them with whole eggs (just crack the egg into the cup) instead of scrambled for a little different texture. Just be sure to grease the cups REALLY well (paper muffin liners don't work) if you're using a metal pan (I use silicone), and remove them from the pan while still warm (once they're cold they're like glue).

Not sure if I said this earlier, but carbs eaten at breakfast time have less impact on blood sugar than carbs eaten at dinner. But definitely change it up. Buckwheat, barley, wild rice (it's a grass not a grain), can all be excellent rice substitutes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
So, Cristeen--I'd love to hear your chx recipe if you have time!

My fried chicken? It's an old low carb trick. Instead of breading it with flour, it's breaded with ground pork rinds. That usually garners the response of EWWWW!!! But it's actually VERY tasty. And it's basically a carb-free fried chicken. I serve it to guests all the time without telling them what it is and everyone loves it (obviously I wouldn't serve it to someone who keeps Kosher). If you're still interested after reading that, I can PM you the basics. There is no actual recipe since I eye-ball it.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommabear* 
I just caught this thread and would love to join you guys. I often try to give up sugar -- I feel better, and know that I am far healthier without it. I am even familiar with the eat-everything-else-but-sugar for the first few days. But I always let it sneak back in. Blech! I am done! Well, we'll see . . . .









Welcome!









Wow Busymama and Cristine... you guys have taught me a lot today!

I,too, have been eating everything in sight...but today...day seven... I have been pretty okay. I noticed all of that and there you go stating exactly the same. cool! Thanks so much.

Whenever I have craved eating sugar I have been allowing myself to munch on homemade trail mix. I made it of whole salted almonds, cashews (raw), pumpkin seeds, sesame stix, and unsweetened dried cranberries, minimally mixed in.

Boy I have I noticed how much "space" in my diet and gut the trail mix is taking up AND it is replacing what used to be sugary, chocolatey stuff. I can really feel my body detoxing now. Today for lunch I had a huge salad and some chicken tenders (fried)







.

When I got home I saw my dh drinking a cold can of Pepsi (my weakness)...and I could *taste* it and thought "Just one sip is all I need. My body needs to wean off of Pepsi slowly, right?" But right then my son says, "Don't do it, Mom. I am so proud of you. Don't do it!". Sheesh! I feel like a junkie or something!









But I resisted tho' it was REALLY hard.

You guys sound like you are doing so well!

My dd has decided to have several sugar free days a week. She is only 6 and I think that is so cool she is following along. Today at lunch she ordered a water and would not drink the soda her dad got her for a treat at dinner. Sweet!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
and unsweetened dried cranberries, minimally mixed in.

Where on earth did you find unsweetened cranberries? Or did you dry them yourself?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
But I resisted tho' it was REALLY hard.

Good for you!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
My dd has decided to have several sugar free days a week. She is only 6 and I think that is so cool she is following along. Today at lunch she ordered a water and would not drink the soda her dad got her for a treat at dinner. Sweet!

That's fabulous! You know, my best friend in high school didn't eat sugar. Ever. Her whole family was like that. They were vegetarian and didn't allow (refined) sugar. She could have honey and maple and molasses but nothing else. I thought it was so bizarre at the time... now I think it's a great idea.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Where on earth did you find unsweetened cranberries? Or did you dry them yourself?

Good for you!!

That's fabulous! You know, my best friend in high school didn't eat sugar. Ever. Her whole family was like that. They were vegetarian and didn't allow (refined) sugar. She could have honey and maple and molasses but nothing else. I thought it was so bizarre at the time... now I think it's a great idea.









Dry them myself? I wish! No, they were in the healthfood aisle of my local grocery store (and of course were being discontinued)!

I so want to be one of those people like your high school friend. And I also don't want my kids to go through a lifetime of sugar slavery, ya' know? I was fed chocolate pudding before I was a year old. gerber used to make it and sell it in jars in the baby food aisle my mom says. Sometimes she said she'd "just let me have that for lunch, I loved it so much". Sheesh!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Doesn't teh book, "Sugar Blues" talk about the whole sugar- (actual) slavery connection?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Dry them myself? I wish! No, they were in the healthfood aisle of my local grocery store (and of course were being discontinued)!

Any idea what brand they are? I've been looking for unsweetened cranberries for years!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Doesn't teh book, "Sugar Blues" talk about the whole sugar- (actual) slavery connection?

I've never read the book, but I do know about the connection.


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Hi! Thanks for all the welcomes! Well, I know it's only been a few hours, but I am still sugar-free! Small victories, right?









BTW, those muffin cups sound genius!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommabear* 
BTW, those muffin cups sound genius!









They're a favorite. Especially when we were both WOH, I'd make 18 of them on Sunday, we'd each eat 2 every morning and I didn't have to worry about breakfasts all week. Those and egg custards (another make-ahead) are great quick no-worry breakfasts.

Another variation on that is to line your muffin cup with a single piece of lunchmeat (basically using lunchmeat instead of a paper muffin liner), and crack an egg into the meat cup. Bake just like above.

Now that I SAH, I've been cooking DH breakfast every morning. I buy bulk sausage from the local butcher, and form it into 1.5 oz patties which I freeze. Pull 2 out, drop them in a small cast iron skillet and let them sizzle away while I make coffee and pack DH's lunch. By the time he's dressed, I'm sliding his sausage, fresh fruit (usually cantaloupe) and fresh juice (watermelon) onto his desk for him to eat before he leaves for the office.

We ate low carb for years, so i've got lots of tricks... it's just adapting them to this particular way of eating that I still have to work on.


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm out. I caved on day 11. In a (long) moment of weakness, I made a half a batch of oatmeal cookies, mostly so I could eat the dough. Surprisingly, it didn't taste like anything special - all my daydreaming about it seemed like a waste of time.

I'm not jumping back on the way right away. I like the idea of having sugar-free days. Maybe I'll start there.

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, it's been a while since my first post about joining. Mainly because I caved about 5 hrs into the first day.








Then it took my a good couple of days, of eating everything in sight, to realize this is rediculous! So, I had my first full day of sugar free yesterday Yeah me, I did it!
Working on today and doing well so far. i too find that I am eating everything in sight to fill that need for "something".
Looking forward to reporting my progress and findings with all, you are doing so great and are an inspiration.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We're forgiving!!

For me this is all about making conscious choices. When I'm eating sugar, I *eat sugar*. I don't think about it, I just do it.

When I'm not eating sugar, I have to make a conscious decision to eat sugar (because there's nothing ready-made in the house). By consciously making the decision, it is self-limiting. When I do it, I'll make one thing (like oatmeal raisin cookies... I actually have the dough in the fridge still from last time), eat one or two (pieces/slices/whatever), it's not as good as I expected/wanted/dreamt, and I'll send it into the office with DH (his colleagues love me







: ) so I don't hoover it up myself. Oftentimes just the act of licking the bowl/spatula/beater is enough for me. I even bought special dishes just for DH to transport baked goods to his office.

There are times when I just want to *make* something, I don't even have the desire to eat it. I make it, package it up and send it to my boys. I very rarely keep any of it at home because I know I will binge on it whether I really *want* it or not.

I don't consider this to be an all-or-nothing proposition. I consider it to be a journey towards conscious eating. There are plenty of twists and turns in the path, but one day...


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendtoall* 







I'm out. I caved on day 11. In a (long) moment of weakness, I made a half a batch of oatmeal cookies, mostly so I could eat the dough. Surprisingly, it didn't taste like anything special - all my daydreaming about it seemed like a waste of time.

I'm not jumping back on the way right away. I like the idea of having sugar-free days. Maybe I'll start there.

Good luck to the rest of you!

Okay, I'm reconsidering. I noticed last night that I have lost an inch off my waist. Could it really be from 11 days without sugar?

I think one of the main reason I wanted to reduce/exclude sugars from my diet is the fact that fat gained from "stress eating" goes straight to our middles and is so hard to lose.

Maybe I'll try again next week...after my birthday!


----------



## porenn (Nov 23, 2005)

hey ladies!

I'd like to join!

I've been picking up good info on MDC for a while, but once I saw this thread, decided to stop lurking, because I'll only be held accountable if people know I'm here!

I've been trying to remain sugar free with varying amounts of sucess for about a year- I started in October 2006, didn't notice that much of a difference, until i caved and started eating everything sweet that I could find.... and realized that my migranes, my heartburn, my stuffy head, my insomnia all came back, and I chewed my fingernails to the quick.

*Bleh*

But the kicker came when my doctor told me she thought I had PCOS, and sent me to a fertility specialist who told me that my symptoms were fairly "minor" and that he was certain he could help me- and listed off several drugs that he would like to start with.

Since I don't even like to take asprin for my headachs, my doctor told me to start modifying my diet, or I would probably never get pregnant, which was sufficiantly frightening enough to get me back on track, so one very long run on sentence later, I'm on day three, but I gorged on my fiance's mini Snickers last night, so I guess really, I'm back to day one. Whew!

I'm sorry- introducing myself makes me nervous, so I tend to ramble- who knew it would carry over onto a chat board!


----------



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

So, today, day 2, hasn't been the best, but we are okay. I did eat some peanut butter, skippy, not even the good kind. Oh-well, better than the big hunk of chocolate that I really want. Right!!?? Focusing on not being perfect, but the best I can do. This way I won't go in an all out binge and "start over tomorrow".
I have so many food intolerances that my restrictions are frustrating sometimes, but I found a whole foods allergy cookbook and got it today. looking forward to trying some of the recipes, will let you know how some come out.

Poreen- Yes, getting the sugar from your diet is a great place to start. When you do concieve and carry your precious little one, a no sugar diet is the best! I did this with #4 and only gained 15lbs!! Then, I lost it all within one week. I didn't have this success with the first 2 and they were almost 10lbs each. Without all the sugar in my diet, the baby was much smaller.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porenn* 
But the kicker came when my doctor told me she thought I had PCOS, and sent me to a fertility specialist who told me that my symptoms were fairly "minor" and that he was certain he could help me- and listed off several drugs that he would like to start with.

Since I don't even like to take asprin for my headachs, my doctor told me to start modifying my diet, or I would probably never get pregnant, which was sufficiantly frightening enough to get me back on track, so one very long run on sentence later, I'm on day three, but I gorged on my fiance's mini Snickers last night, so I guess really, I'm back to day one. Whew!

Welcome!

This is the exact reason I'm sugar-free. To conceive last time took Metformin, Clomid and HcG. Metformin seriously messed me up. The other 2 were minor in comparison. We're TTC again and I will not go back on Met unless we've tried everything else first!! So that means no sugar and no grains (and limited potatoes). I see the RE again in 5 weeks, and I'm hoping for a BFP before then.









For PCOS info, there's a PCOS tribe in the FYT section with lots of info.

Splunky - peanut butter isn't a big deal, so long as there was no jelly involved.







Do check the label for hidden sugars though, some of them are sweetened. I actually made my own peanut butter (for the first time ) last weekend out of necessity, and then discovered that it's cheaper for me to make it than to buy it, *and* DH actually likes it better.

Friendtoall - it is absolutely possible!! Consider how many sugar calories you didn't ingest in those 11 days. Not to even mention the sugar carbs! 1 cup of sugar has 774 calories and 200 carbs!!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendtoall* 







I'm out. I caved on day 11. In a (long) moment of weakness, I made a half a batch of oatmeal cookies, mostly so I could eat the dough. Surprisingly, it didn't taste like anything special - all my daydreaming about it seemed like a waste of time.

I'm not jumping back on the way right away. I like the idea of having sugar-free days. Maybe I'll start there.

Good luck to the rest of you!

Hey... I have been "caving in" for 40 years!







I wouldn't consider eating sugar to be off of the thread or "program". Just a momentary lapse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splunky* 
Well, it's been a while since my first post about joining. Mainly because I caved about 5 hrs into the first day.








Then it took my a good couple of days, of eating everything in sight, to realize this is rediculous! So, I had my first full day of sugar free yesterday Yeah me, I did it!
Working on today and doing well so far. i too find that I am eating everything in sight to fill that need for "something".
Looking forward to reporting my progress and findings with all, you are doing so great and are an inspiration.

Yay! I am moving beyond wanting to eat everything all the time---I think. Like, I took the kids to the movies at lunch time today and actually forgot to eat lunch until arounf 3;00. What? ME? WTH?









DH says I just look healthier. My nose isn't runny, either.







:

Cristeen, I forget which brand the cranberries are...but I WILL look tomorrow when I go to the GS.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

i'm interested in reading more on the connection btwn eating sugar and gaining weight specifically in the middle...
the past 2 weeks for whatever odd reason i'm am CRAVING and EATING sweets like nobody's business....I also have been complaining for about the same amt of time that i look AT LEAST 4-5 months pregnant! I'm normally a size 5 so i'm fairly petite it's just my belly that's gotten so much flabbier and bigger..
i'm definitely up for this challenge..i did the 21 day challenge a few months back and literally didnt have a speck of sugar it was soooooooooooo awesome..but then cheesecake came along and it was over and never got back on track since then though i greatly reduced the amt..

also, any good books with recipes (baking) using honey?


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

ah, just signed on but have to go. Snack crisis w/kids. THey're hungry but not in the mood for carrots or beans. Can't say I blame them. Wish fruit were okay.

Cristeen, YES, please PM me the recipe!!

I plan to make the egg muffins.

Got a good recipe for for salad dressing--basically a caesar but gotta run

snacks are the hardest







no matzo crackers, no rice cakes, no fruit...


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Ladies . . . I just wanted to give you a big thumbs up for your efforts. You can do it! Once your bodies get rid of the toxins, you should be amazed at how much energy you have.

I went low-carb four years ago and I cured most of my PCOS symptoms, including severe reactive hypoglycemia. It took me three weeks to cure hypoglycemia on a low-carb diet, but it was like I had a new body. It isn't easy all the time to deal with cravings, but it can be done. And don't be too hard on yourself if you have some sugar. Especially when stressed, I've returned to wanting sugar and have indulged, especially in ice cream. Alas.

A great no sugar sweet snack is berries. They are full of antioxidants and so good for you. Blueberries and raspberries are great with whole milk yogurt or by themselves. Nuts, too, are a great snack. I enjoyed making custards with berries, too. I found in the beginning that stevia made me crave sugar but I don't have that problem anymore. Also, you may find that if you still eat a lot of foods that don't have sugar, but have really high carbs like potatoes, you might have some cravings. Everyone has their own trip foods.

Also, someone mentioned ketosis. For a little blurb about it, I suggest looking at The Atkins Diet Revolution. Ketosis isn't a bad state for your body to be in despite what a lot of doctors tell you. In many traditional cultures, everyone was always in ketosis. Think of the Eskimos. Prior to being introduced to Western foods, they were incredibly healthy on a diet of mostly fatty fish.

Sorry to ramble. Best of luck with cutting out the sugar!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Cristeen, I forget which brand the cranberries are...but I WILL look tomorrow when I go to the GS.

That would be fabulous, thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
i'm interested in reading more on the connection btwn eating sugar and gaining weight specifically in the middle...

From your description, I would guess that the sugar is exacerbating something else. That may be yeast (candida) overgrowth, a hormone imbalance, or any number of other things I have no idea about.









Honestly, if you're craving sugar that hard, the first thing I would look at is what you're eating that has HFCS in it. It hides in all sorts of things. Even Worcestershire sauce (most brands) has it. So long as these hidden sources of sugar continue to be eaten, cutting white sugar out isn't going to effect the changes you're looking for. HFCS is known for triggering cravings. It can also be called glucose-fructose syrup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbandj* 
Oh my god this thread is TOTALLY what I need! I am so sick of the extra weight and I think this is my problem!!! Someone should hit me in the head with that smiley. Ok I'll be back to read the whole thread.

Let me help.






























Better?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
snacks are the hardest







no matzo crackers, no rice cakes, no fruit...























I know you're off fruit and all sweets. I'm suspecting you're off dairy, is that right (all dairy or just some?)? How about nuts? What else are you off? I"ll see if I can figure out some snacks for your LOs.

Can they have hummus? I know baba ghanouj is out (eggplant).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shazer* 
Ketosis isn't a bad state for your body to be in despite what a lot of doctors tell you. In many traditional cultures, everyone was always in ketosis. Think of the Eskimos. Prior to being introduced to Western foods, they were incredibly healthy on a diet of mostly fatty fish.

Definitely! I feel great when I'm in ketosis. And Atkins' book had some great info on it. Unfortunately I find it very difficult to get there. But really, so long as you're eating fruits and veggies and grains the likelihood of maintaining ketosis is fairly small.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Can I join you all? I know I'm late but I really need this!

I have a terrible yeast problem, and I am pg again, and I REALLY don't want to live with thrush for 14 months like I did with my first! He nursed longer but for some reason it cleared up at 14 months. Anyway, that is my main motivation but also because being pg I'd like to almost be on a diabetes type diet because it runs in my family.

Do you all cutting sugar still eat white rice? My family loves red beans and rice, but not with brown rice! We eat it about once a week, but regular rice. Anyone else doing this with regular rice?


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
i'm interested in reading more on the connection btwn eating sugar and gaining weight specifically in the middle...
the past 2 weeks for whatever odd reason i'm am CRAVING and EATING sweets like nobody's business....I also have been complaining for about the same amt of time that i look AT LEAST 4-5 months pregnant! I'm normally a size 5 so i'm fairly petite it's just my belly that's gotten so much flabbier and bigger..
i'm definitely up for this challenge..i did the 21 day challenge a few months back and literally didnt have a speck of sugar it was soooooooooooo awesome..but then cheesecake came along and it was over and never got back on track since then though i greatly reduced the amt..

also, any good books with recipes (baking) using honey?

This is exactly the same as me! My stomach muscles poke out due to having 3 ten pound babies...but there is also a lot of flab mostly in that area. I think part of it is hereditary, but also stress causes your body to store fat in the abdominal area. My stress is a lot better now, but it used to be super high a lot. I am cutting out the sugar since I seem to have a natural pre-disposition to storing belly fat, which can raise estrogen levels in the body, since the fat there stores estrogen.

Bla bla bla.









I'd love to hear some good cookbook recommendations, too.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbandj* 
Oh my god this thread is TOTALLY what I need! I am so sick of the extra weight and I think this is my problem!!! Someone should hit me in the head with that smiley. Ok I'll be back to read the whole thread.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
ah, just signed on but have to go. Snack crisis w/kids. THey're hungry but not in the mood for carrots or beans. Can't say I blame them. Wish fruit were okay.
Got a good recipe for for salad dressing--basically a caesar but gotta run

snacks are the hardest







no matzo crackers, no rice cakes, no fruit...































We are here for you while you figure this out. Boy you sure are a strong, good mama! Your kids are lucky!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shazer* 
Hi Ladies . . . I just wanted to give you a big thumbs up for your efforts. You can do it! And don't be too hard on yourself if you have some sugar. Especially when stressed, I've returned to wanting sugar and have indulged, especially in ice cream. Alas.

A great no sugar sweet snack is berries. They are full of antioxidants and so good for you. Blueberries and raspberries are great with whole milk yogurt or by themselves. Nuts, too, are a great snack. I enjoyed making custards with berries, too. I found in the beginning that stevia made me crave sugar but I don't have that problem anymore. Also, you may find that if you still eat a lot of foods that don't have sugar, but have really high carbs like potatoes, you might have some cravings. Everyone has their own trip foods.

Also, someone mentioned ketosis. For a little blurb about it, I suggest looking at The Atkins Diet Revolution. Ketosis isn't a bad state for your body to be in despite what a lot of doctors tell you. In many traditional cultures, everyone was always in ketosis. Think of the Eskimos. Prior to being introduced to Western foods, they were incredibly healthy on a diet of mostly fatty fish.

Sorry to ramble. Best of luck with cutting out the sugar!!

Ramble on! Welcome and I found your post to have a lot of great information. And I had a Quaker granola bar with mini chocolate chips in it last night. 7 grams of sugar. ARG! But I am still doing so much better than I was before I began!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Can I join you all? I know I'm late but I really need this!

I have a terrible yeast problem, and I am pg again, and I REALLY don't want to live with thrush for 14 months like I did with my first! He nursed longer but for some reason it cleared up at 14 months. Anyway, that is my main motivation but also because being pg I'd like to almost be on a diabetes type diet because it runs in my family.

Do you all cutting sugar still eat white rice? My family loves red beans and rice, but not with brown rice! We eat it about once a week, but regular rice. Anyone else doing this with regular rice?

Welcome! Keep posting how you are feeling/doing. It helps me a lot to hear others' journey.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=7016

nak

hey cristeen! unsweetened, organic dried cranberries!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
http://www.localharvest.org/store/item.jsp?id=7016

nak

hey cristeen! unsweetened, organic dried cranberries!

Wonderful!! Fabulous!! Stupendous!!

Thank you so much bean!

I'm sitting here eating my breakfast (it's lunch-time, I know). DH seems to be on a honey-mustard kick so I whipped up some honey-mustard salad dressing, tossed in the fresh mixed greens I got at the farmer's market yesterday, some bacon, the leftover fried chicken, cheddar and heirloom tomatoes. And even DH likes it! He usually gripes when I try to feed him salads.
 








How're you doing this morning, BusyMommy?

wife&mommy I had terrible yeast when I was pg too. My diet didn't change but the hormone changes combined with the crappy diet I was eating made for a major yeast overgrowth. Aside from the yeast, a sugar-free diet is great for the baby.

I actually stopped eating white rice about a year ago. I found a brown rice we actually like better (I'd always hated brown rice before). Right now I'm not eating any grains. How about mixing white and brown rice 50/50? Will they go for that? I would also suggest going to the HFS or wherever has bulk rice and buying just a 1/2 cup of each brown rice until you find one you like. That's what I did. Some of them have a lot stronger flavor than others.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

cristeen - thanks! I hadn't thought about mixing it, I might try that until they can stand it! LOL The yeast is bad this time around! I knew it would be but recently its been worse and I know the sugar free diet would be good all around not just because of the yeast. I've already cut out a lot but need to go all the way with it!

Another question... my DS requested banana muffins. I don't mind making these, and the receipe I use has whole wheat flour, applesauce, and just a small amount of sugar (and he's not sugar free, but close as I don't like to feed him junk) and *I'd like to know how much honey to use to replace it in the recipe. Does anyone know the conversion for that?* Then he can enjoy them and I won't feel bad giving him sugar! We do have 5 bananas that we need to use up that are going bad.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
cristeen - thanks! I hadn't thought about mixing it, I might try that until they can stand it! LOL The yeast is bad this time around! I knew it would be but recently its been worse and I know the sugar free diet would be good all around not just because of the yeast. I've already cut out a lot but need to go all the way with it!

To get rid of the yeast, you may also need to cut out the refined grains. Yeast tends to like them as well. White flour and rice are the two that come to mind. You may also have to limit your fruit intake. Yeast isn't picky, it'll take any source of sugar it can get including lactose (milk).

Here's some tips on substituting honey: http://www.homebaking.org/foreducato...kinghoney.html


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Thanks cristeen. We are currently trying to be dairy free as well since DS is sensitive to i.







I do limit my fruit intake already simply because I don't like that many fruits. But you are right, it likes any sugar it can get! But less has to be better! I not so long ago was a soda addict but I've cut that out so that was a big step for me. Bread is my next favorite food so that one is really hard, but luckily I do like whole wheat. I just have to limit it and try to eat as little as possible of it. I would like to mostly cut the habits not just to foods so that's what I'm ultimately going for.
I'm making soup for dinner.







Normally I would have bread with it but we are skipping that tonight of course.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

I have noticed that I do better about the chocolate chip temptation when I put them way up high in our cupboard, where I pretty much need a stool to get them! Good for you and good luck!

I've been more conscientious of using less sugar, and trying to have healthier snacks for my family. I mostly sweeten things with honey or maple syrup, and have been baking much more seldom. This is a good reminder to keep working on that!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyn* 
I have noticed that I do better about the chocolate chip temptation when I put them way up high in our cupboard, where I pretty much need a stool to get them! Good for you and good luck!

I actually took them out of the kitchen alltogether. I have a big wicker basket (size of a laundry basket) with the "overflow" from my cupboards (my kitchen is tiny)... ya know, the stuff that hasn't been opened yet, all the backup. I tossed the chocolate chips in there so I wouldn't be tempted.









The other stuff (rice, oats, flour, sugar) are on the top shelf where I can't reach them though.


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

This is my new plan: until Tuesday, I am going to be very careful of how much sugar I am eating, and really try to limit it. On Tuesday, I will guiltlessly eat my birthday cake. After that, it's back to no sugar for me and I'm not going to cave halfway through like last time. No sense going through the hardest part again and again!

My plan for when I walk into the pantry and stare longingly at the shelf that used to hold my chocolate, which I regularly ate when the kids were "stressing me out", is to take that moment to breath deep, or do some other destressing act.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Thanks cristeen. We are currently trying to be dairy free as well since DS is sensitive to i.







I do limit my fruit intake already simply because I don't like that many fruits. But you are right, it likes any sugar it can get! But less has to be better! I not so long ago was a soda addict but I've cut that out so that was a big step for me. Bread is my next favorite food so that one is really hard, but luckily I do like whole wheat. I just have to limit it and try to eat as little as possible of it. I would like to mostly cut the habits not just to foods so that's what I'm ultimately going for.
I'm making soup for dinner.







Normally I would have bread with it but we are skipping that tonight of course.









The deal with grains is that any grain that is not in the "whole grain" state converts to sugars/requires the same insulin. If you eat something that has Whole wheat or whole oats, etc. as the first ingredient, then it will not do the same thing as processed grains in your body. I eat Ezekial bread since it is made from several whole grains. The fiber actually LOWERS your blood sugars and helps to lose weight for a variety of reasons.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendtoall* 
This is my new plan: until Tuesday, I am going to be very careful of how much sugar I am eating, and really try to limit it. On Tuesday, I will guiltlessly eat my birthday cake. After that, it's back to no sugar for me and I'm not going to cave halfway through like last time. No sense going through the hardest part again and again!

My plan for when I walk into the pantry and stare longingly at the shelf that used to hold my chocolate, which I regularly ate when the kids were "stressing me out", is to take that moment to breath deep, or do some other destressing act.

That sounds very, very wise. Good for you!

I am going thru detox and have had a couple of anxiety waves, like, "how am I going to live without chocolate? Seriously?" Then I felt depressed, then I drank a water and had some popcorn...not the same but got me thru.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay, I'm back after a day+ of avoidance. I'm just depressed about the diet. I mean, b'fast and lunch are simple. Got it. My kids ate a bowl each of horrible tasting steel cut oats w/vanilla & cinnamon and liked it. Tomorrow, we're doing muffin cups. Lunch is fine.

Snacks and dinners are killing me. I started giving them rice cakes and matzo bread and I KNOW this is bad. I KNOW it. But, I can't let them have a banana or an apple. I can't keep letting them have brown rice seasoned b/bean soup w/butter for snacks b/c then, yeah God knows, they'll probl. get allergic to rice. They say no to sweet pot fries and are sick of veggies. This is HARD.

Tonight, we went out to Mexican food and blew it. I told them chips & salsa OR cheese. So, they had chips and then a beef enchilada.
UGH my ds w/yeast got hyper from that.

okay, I gotta run, they're done w/stories w/Grandma and it's bedtime.

I am depressed--no breads or fruit.







Really, I can give up the refined sugar that I am consciously aware of. Yeah, I cheated once today on a pc of cheesecake but I take responsibility for that.







aighhhh Okay, I will be back tomorrow and read over the new posts. Ezekial bread--what's that????

ugh, the dog reeks and my whole room reeks. eek, bedtime bye







to everyone and Death to Sugar!


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi ladies... may I join you?







:

I have a number of reasons for needing to cut sugar from my diet which include yeast overgrowth, cavities, another roll on my stomach, etc....

The thing is.... I seriously don't know if I can do it!









I drink 2 cans of pop a day!







: I don't know what I'll do without my Coke!







:

Seriously though, I really WANT to cut sugar out, I'm just afraid!









I think what I'm going to do is give myself a week to wean from pop and a lot of sugar and then cut it out completely. I know if I stop drinking pop cold turkey I'll have a massive migraine, which just isn't worth it to me.

I plan on starting with refined sugars and allowing myself the sugars in grains and fruits. Or is that a dumb plan?









I just wanted to say beansavi that I seriously laughed a lot reading that you strolled over to the diabetic section looking for something!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
Seriously though, I really WANT to cut sugar out, I'm just afraid!









I think what I'm going to do is give myself a week to wean from pop and a lot of sugar and then cut it out completely. I know if I stop drinking pop cold turkey I'll have a massive migraine, which just isn't worth it to me.

I plan on starting with refined sugars and allowing myself the sugars in grains and fruits. Or is that a dumb plan?









Welcome!! You can do it!

How about finding another source of caffeine? My DH is a caffeine addict, so I have to make him coffee every morning, and we have Excedrin and NO-Doz in the house as well for when he gets a headache. Black tea, green tea and white tea all also have caffeine in them. You could start off by replacing one Coke a day with something else caffeinated, and work your way up.

You do what feels right for you. Like beansavi pointed out, whole grains are less of a problem than refined "white" grains, so I would suggest trying that. I believe that's what bean is eating right now (fruits and grains). I'm eating fruits and unrefined sugars (maple, honey) but no grains, and BusyMommy is eating some grains and no fruits. We've all individualized this for our families, so feel free to do the same.
*
BusyMommy* - I know you can have eggs, can you have nuts? corn? For snacks, how about flavored nuts/seeds? popcorn? deviled eggs? There are dozens of different ways to flavor each of them to keep them from getting boring.

Have you ever made jerky? That can be a good snack. I have a recipe for nut crackers if you can have nuts. Nut/seed butter in a celery stick? How about a bean salad? There's any number of variations, you can mix it with corn or cous-cous or rice. You can use any number of different beans. Just keep changing it. How about a sweet potato salad (like a potato salad), or another veggie salad (broccoli comes to mind) that's ready-to-eat? We were talking about pork rinds... those make a pretty good snack, nice and crunchy and salty, way more protein than potato chips. Scotch eggs are another "fun" option for breakfast, but would also make a decent snack.

Elimination diets are tough.

HTH


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

3Peanuts: try Mate for a caffeine alternative
I have morning coffee but then switch to teas. I splurged and bought several bulk teas & keep them stored on the coffee bar in glass jars. I also splurged







: and bought some cute tea balls (Frontier Co-op is fun) for variety.

Cristeen, YES, jerky is an AWESOME idea. They love it. But, I'm sure the kind we can buy is full of stuff.So...my new resolve to go fishing and dipnetting once we're home should solve that issue. Never thought of that.
Yeah, I need to get a stock of recipes and ideas so I can pull one off quickly. It's such a whole new way of thinking. ANd, nope, no nuts or corn for us. At least for a month.

okay, the breakfast egg muffin timer just dinged







ciao


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm so excited about joining you! I am going to sub to this thread and be back in a few days...we're christening the boys today, and I'm not willing to give up on my cake that I made so lovingly for them...so after today, I'll be back and hopefully give and take information and encouragement!

You are inspirational to me - thank you!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I'll send it into the office with DH (his colleagues love me







: ) so I don't hoover it up myself. Oftentimes just the act of licking the bowl/spatula/beater is enough for me. I even bought special dishes just for DH to transport baked goods to his office.

There are times when I just want to *make* something, I don't even have the desire to eat it. I make it, package it up and send it to my boys. I very rarely keep any of it at home because I know I will binge on it whether I really *want* it or not.

..

Ah, yes, that's it right there. I LOVE baking. I can pass up any store bought snacks easily. We never have them in the house. But, I love to make cookies, treats, etc and I associate a whole 40 year long tradition w/it.
On today's run







I realized it really isn't all or nothing for the rest of our lives. After this month, I CAN make a batch of something as an occasional treat & bring most of it out as a party favor or w/dh to work.
And, after this month, maybe ds CAN have an apple in his lunch for a snack. It's such a huge learning curve. I do think he's having more yeast die off b/c he is SUPER grumpy & lethargic today.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniedb* 
I'm so excited about joining you! I am going to sub to this thread and be back in a few days...we're christening the boys today,!

Welcome! Have an awesome day--how fun!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porenn* 
I'm sorry- introducing myself makes me nervous, so I tend to ramble- who knew it would carry over onto a chat board!

Hi--welcome!! PLEASE ramble away!









Man, I need to figure out multiple quotes...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Cristeen, I forget which brand the cranberries are...but I WILL look tomorrow when I go to the GS.

OMG







I forgot...I saw some dried cranberries at the store a couple of days ago. ANd, of course, I have spaced the brand. But, they were different; ie. whole berries w/absolutely no sweetener.

again, sorry, I'm spamming today


----------



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

I am starting to do a little better yesterday and today, although still eating everything in sight, just to keep sugar out of my mouth. Will try to get through today and focus on eating less food in general tomorrow.
I had that little bit of Peanut Butter 2 days ago and wasn't going to beat myself up for it, but ended up going on a rampage. I ate all the chocolate bits in the kiddos' trail mix!








I did great yesterday until late at night when dd decided that she wanted to stay up until 11pm. I got into snacking on some sweets, they were "sugar free" but laden with gross stuff am sure. Part of it is I am not in my own house right now. We are on holiday for the month (almost over) and they have stuff in thier house we would never buy. So, the temptations are greatly increased.
Am so thankful for this thread, and reading everyone's journey through this is encouraging! Once I get to my own home again I will have to try some new tactics and recipes.
We are also dairy, egg, gluten and wheat free, although, my husband and 2 older ds's aren't as much, mostly me and the 2 little ones. Makes things more difficult especially when we are eating at other people's homes, can't be too picky, ya know?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Cristeen, YES, jerky is an AWESOME idea. They love it. But, I'm sure the kind we can buy is full of stuff.So...my new resolve to go fishing and dipnetting once we're home should solve that issue. Never thought of that.
Yeah, I need to get a stock of recipes and ideas so I can pull one off quickly. It's such a whole new way of thinking. ANd, nope, no nuts or corn for us. At least for a month.

Yes, most commercial jerky is full of crap. Like HFCS.







:

Hmm... no dairy, no nuts, no corn. How about edamame as a snack? They're high in protein and not processed at all. If you get the kind that are frozen in the pod it also keeps the kids busy for a while popping them out of the pods. They just have to be boiled about 5 minutes.

Stuffed mushrooms? artichokes? onions? They can be stuffed with grain or meat or seafood or beans or veggies or a combination.

You can make a faux rice with grated (shredded) cauliflower. I've used it in fried rice, and know someone who used it instead of rice to make sushi. On it's own it's pretty bland, but mixed with something that will give it flavor...

I'm guessing you can't have potatoes, but you can have sweet potatoes. How about sweet potato pancakes? Sweet potato hashbrowns? Sweet potato croquettes? Mashed sweet potatoes? Roasted, baked, pan fried... Slice a sweet potato into rounds about an inch thick, steam it just until tender then pan fry it until it forms a crust, sprinkle it with a little cinnamon... I'm making myself hungry.

How about crab/shrimp/tuna/salmon cakes?

Can you have any grain other than rice and oats? Buckwheat? Barley? Quinoa? Millet? Can you have beans other than black? white? red? pinto? mung? lentils? chickpeas?

I've used oat flour to good effect in things calling for small amounts of flour as a binder. Chickpea flour is another one that could be used.

I've made chips out of jicama. They have way more water in them than potatoes, so they shrink like crazy, but they made for a nice change.

How about a sweet potato and meat casserole? Shepherd's pie style maybe.

Quiches or fritattas can make a nice meal or snack (breakfast, lunch, dinner, doesn't matter), and can be served hot or cold.

Stews can be a good lunch or dinner, and leftovers could be used to make a shepherd's pie.

Hopefully there's something there you can use.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *daniedb* 
I'm so excited about joining you! I am going to sub to this thread and be back in a few days...we're christening the boys today, and I'm not willing to give up on my cake that I made so lovingly for them...so after today, I'll be back and hopefully give and take information and encouragement!

Welcome! Good to have more people joining us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I realized it really isn't all or nothing for the rest of our lives. After this month, I CAN make a batch of something as an occasional treat & bring most of it out as a party favor or w/dh to work.
It's such a huge learning curve.

Right. For now it's about learning what works for you. Once you can start adding things back in, life will get easier, but in the meantime that doesn't mean you all have to be bored.

Maybe if you make a list of what you *can* have, that might help you to be more creative. Concentrating on what you can't have can be very depressing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Man, I need to figure out multiple quotes...









To the right of the "Quote" button, there's a button labeled "+ Click that on every post you want to quote, then hit the "Reply" button at the bottom of the page.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
OMG







I forgot...I saw some dried cranberries at the store a couple of days ago. ANd, of course, I have spaced the brand. But, they were different; ie. whole berries w/absolutely no sweetener.

That's ok. If you see them again, I'm happy for the info. I've been looking for them for years because i"m too lazy to dry them myself.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *splunky* 
I did great yesterday until late at night when dd decided that she wanted to stay up until 11pm. I got into snacking on some sweets, they were "sugar free" but laden with gross stuff am sure.

If they were sweets and labeled "sugar free" they probably had maltitol or sorbitol in them. Be careful with those. Too much can put you into "gastric distress" which is very unpleasant (not life-threatening, but you'll sure wish you'd just die already







). But yes, just because they're "sugar-free" doesn't make them good for you.

Hopefully once you get home it'll be a little easier for you to plan ahead for the munchies. I usually do a big "cooking" once a week during the weekend. Last week it was BBQing a tri-tip, a london broil and 5 ears of corn along with my usual melon prep. This week it was chopping 2 melons (a cantaloupe and a honeydew), making broccoli salad, bean soup (I accidentally overcooked the beans while I was on the phone so they're only good for soup now), watermelon juice, pineapple juice, I made curry from scratch last night for dinner (have plenty of leftovers), and tonight will BBQ some pork steaks and zucchini that will give us leftovers as well (leftovers wind up lunches). If I don't plan ahead, I either won't eat lunch or will eat something I shouldn't be eating.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Hi all.
I did pretty good today. No soda or juice at all, no sweets. We did have homemade fried rice for dinner though so that we could use up all of our veggies but that isn't too bad and is still on the right track for me. I planned our meals for next week and will go shopping for them tomorrow so it should get easier. If I have things planned I have no problem following them, its just when I don't have them planned and start thinking about "what can i eat" that I get into trouble.
I'm glad to see you all doing so well. I hope I can be right there with you soon. I'm working on it!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Cristeen-a gazillion awesome ideas--thank you!







:

I will be able to try lots of them.







I drooled at the sweet pot rounds fried w/cinnamon...


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Hi--welcome!! PLEASE ramble away!









Man, I need to figure out multiple quotes...









It took me a year to realize all you do is hit the third button w/ the little quotation marks on it, then hit the "post" button when you have clicked all the ones you want to quote (they turn orange).

Anyway! Having a crappy moody day! Day ten and I feel like a serious addict. Back to thinking about chocolate...but it feels more like a mind thing not a body thing...like a longtime habit using sugar as a way to relax. Like a druuuuug.







:

Sorry not too chatty tonite.

Be back tomorrow,

~Grouchy-Bean


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Anyway! Having a crappy moody day! Day ten and I feel like a serious addict. Back to thinking about chocolate...but it feels more like a mind thing not a body thing...like a longtime habit using sugar as a way to relax. Like a druuuuug.







:











I fired up the BBQ for dinner tonight since the kitchen is a mess.







: It's the end of the shopping week so I needed to clean out the crisper drawer. I grilled sausage and cheese stuffed mushrooms, zucchini planks, thinly sliced (paper thin) marinated pork steaks, and then some cherry tomatoes and red onion to chop up and toss in my bean soup. Now my tummy is happy. I think I'm in love with my BBQ.









So what did *you* have for dinner?


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

so i'm in.

i am very into my sugar. It just keeps getting worse too. I feel the NEED to eat it after i eat anything else. breakfast, lunch and dinner. My nose has been runny for over a week. My mom, who was formerly hypoglocymic is now diabetic. My intestines have felt all weird and i just know that i am not healthy.

no sugar. That should help me wean off of caffeine too. coffee without sugar isn't really good.

courtney


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Ooooh multiple quotes...now where's the smiley of a monkey learning technology....ooohooohoooh







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Anyway! Having a crappy moody day! Day ten and I feel like a serious addict.

Yep, this is day 8 and I'm seriously depressed and hung up on food. I called my dh last night and whined about it b/c I had just cheated and had a pc of the chocolate pie my Mom bought. Well, I suppose I'm in a better mood now, new day and all that. I can honestly and totally tell I have an issue. At 5pm I'm absolutely jonesin' for a glass of wine. Not for the alcohol, but for the sugar.
My kids have been doing fabulous. I can tell it's working b/c ds w/the yeast overgrowth has a headache and is out of energy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
It's the end of the shopping week so I needed to clean out the crisper drawer. I grilled sausage and cheese stuffed mushrooms, zucchini planks, thinly sliced (paper thin) marinated pork steaks, and then some cherry tomatoes and red onion to chop up and toss in my bean soup. Now my tummy is happy. I think I'm in love with my BBQ.









?

Awesome







I just ordered a stainless grill colander so I can toss all the veggies and grill them w/o teflon or metal. AND, I ordered a cedar fish plank but am not quite sure hot it'll work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jewelysmommy* 
so i'm in.

That should help me wean off of caffeine too. coffee without sugar isn't really good.

courtney

Welcome!!









Ah, I love me coffee







I'm fully allowing myself that cheat every morning. But I never got in the sweet coffee habit b/c I'm too cheap. For awhile I got used to ordering Mochas at the coffee shop and they are TOTALLY addicting and $$$. I have changed to rice milk, though.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Ooooh multiple quotes...now where's the smiley of a monkey learning technology....ooohooohoooh







:

Yep, this is day 8 and I'm seriously depressed and hung up on food. I called my dh last night and whined about it b/c I had just cheated and had a pc of the chocolate pie my Mom bought. Well, I suppose I'm in a better mood now, new day and all that. I can honestly and totally tell I have an issue. At 5pm I'm absolutely jonesin' for a glass of wine. Not for the alcohol, but for the sugar.
My kids have been doing fabulous. I can tell it's working b/c ds w/the yeast overgrowth has a headache and is out of energy.

Ah, I love me coffee







I'm fully allowing myself that cheat every morning. But I never got in the sweet coffee habit b/c I'm too cheap. For awhile I got used to ordering Mochas at the coffee shop and they are TOTALLY addicting and $$$. I have changed to rice milk, though.










Okay your first sentence up there is hilarious!







:

I am glad ds is moving thru the changes... also thanks for sharing how you are feeling...I am right there with ya'. Last night I had a scoop of ice cream that was "no sugar added". What a crock. We all know it has sugar, right?! At least it was only one scoop? I am trying to be patient with myself, and loving. I think it's a good practice because my using food as a drug is not very loving, so realizing *my addiction is much larger than I thought* is a good thing, I guess.

And mocha lattes? HE** yes! I was so addicted to them I drank them throughout the end of my pregnancy with my third (now 17 months). Ahem. I wonder why he was born 10 lbs 6 oz????









I still have a cup of coffe every morning with milk and Splenda. I would eventually like to not use artificial sweetner... but, um...


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

One sip at a time...









ahh now that I'm full of bacon and have dropped even more money on new kitchen tools (stainless sheets), I'm off to run on the beach. Bet it's already 87'.







:

Yeah, I think it's best to see it as an addiction. It takes up too much mental space & control of our actions & emotions.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
One sip at a time...









ahh now that I'm full of bacon and have dropped even more money on new kitchen tools (stainless sheets), I'm off to run on the beach. Bet it's already 87'.







:

Yeah, I think it's best to see it as an addiction. It takes up too much mental space & control of our actions & emotions.

Run on the beach?







You lucky dog!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Good time today, even. There was a cute young chickie out AND a scrumptious looking older man so I was vain and pushed my pace. I've actually lost weight on this diet--how awesome!! ALthough I may have sweated out a few more this morning--I about died.

Looked at our store today for jicama, edamame beans & anchovy paste.







Why am I not surprised they don't have them.
I also bought chicken strips to freeze for our flights tomorrow. I hope security doesn't think they're a bomb. Hard to find 28 Day Sugar Fast food at the airports.

Back to being optimistic about the diet. Kids had an awesome (to them) b'fast of bacon and eggs--no milk or cheese. Grilled asparagus, salad and left over steak for lunch.

Interestingly...thought about this on my run...dsY(yeast) was having strong w/drawal symptoms. Ds2 has absolutely NO change in attitude or actions since starting the diet. He has NO yeast at all. And, even more interesting







, ds2 (no Y) has a sweet tooth whereas dsY really doesn't care for refined sugar treats. Body knows best?


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Pretty good today for me. I had cabbage and chicken today for lunch with a tiny serving of noodles, they were the Japanese kind but I'm not sure of the brand, we were out. It seemed like the healthiest option given where we were.







Dinner was supposed to be fish, but when I went to the store today they didn't have it out yet, so we had burgers for dinner and I had mine on Ezekiel bread. It's different but I actually liked it. I also had a salad that was very good. No sweets. And I forgot to eat breakfast today, oops!
How did everyone else do today?


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 

Ah, I love me coffee







I'm fully allowing myself that cheat every morning. But I never got in the sweet coffee habit b/c I'm too cheap. For awhile I got used to ordering Mochas at the coffee shop and they are TOTALLY addicting and $$$. I have changed to rice milk, though.










DH won't drink coffee anymore unless it ha the flavored creamer. we buy two of the big ones at a time.

my first day sucked. i ha two sips of sprite which i never have , one m and ma, and a little package of gummy bears. so i guess i start tomorrow. i really need to go to the grocery store so i have some other options.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I had melon for breakfast, bean soup for lunch (2 bowls), and a green salad with left over london broil, veggies and cheese for dinner. I have not had enough water, though.

ETA - and half an ear of corn for a midnight snack.


----------



## female18- (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi, im a bit late but may I join?

Im 18 and have had severe stomach problems since being a kid. Ive had tests and things, and basically told to try avoiding different foods to see if it will help.

Starting today, Im avoiding Sugar, Gluten, and Cows milk.

Attempt number one


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Water, yeah, that is probl. the most important thing and so easily forgotten. I'm guilty.

Welcome Female!

Jewely'sMommy--yeah, seriously get rid of all the sugar from your house. Our person stresses that any cheats just keeps the addiction active. Sooo tough, though.









Well, we're off to travel 14 hours to get home. Hope 4th craziness isn't too strong today. I have chicken strips and carrots packed and empty water bottles. HOpe it all makes it through the bomb scanners..... Oh, and spirulina tablets, too. Can't live w/o those when in the midst of junk food...








Have a great day, Ladies


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, tomorrow os July 4th mamas! I want us all to have a guilt-free, happy, day...however that looks foodwise.

Today the little girl across the street brought me a red white and blue cupcake with white icing....and I took a bite, feeling like I "deserved it". I intended to eat the whole thing with a glass of milk...

Guess what? It made me feel sick! (because of the sugary-ness)

That's a good thing, right?


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

It has really helped me to see myself as a food addict, abuser, someone who hides behind food and uses it to relax, escape, etc. Then I add to that knowledge the Buddhist practice of mindfulness and compassion that a mother gives a child...but we mother ourselves and nurture, forgive, help, love...ourselves.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I did good today on sweets, ate none, but I had white bread and a sprite so that part was not good! Oh well I am in a process I suppose.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

ok day done, i totally raved cookies but did not have any (we don't actually have any but oh well to that)

food is officially scarce at my house, i have to go grocery shopping and i jst keep holding off.

so today i had cereal, fruit, rice and beans, and dinner will make you cringe. I was looking for something to make and i found old frozen foods that my g-pa's brought months and months ago. we had fish sticks (five total, between all of us) , 4 french toast sticks, about 10 steak fries a handful of tater tots, lots of green beans, half a cantoloupe, and the kids split a microwavable mac n cheese that somehow got her from my sisters, and a veggie burger.
yes i really need to go grocery shopping.

yeah pn the cupckae being to sweet that is an awesome motivation for me.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *female18-* 
Im 18 and have had severe stomach problems since being a kid. Ive had tests and things, and basically told to try avoiding different foods to see if it will help.

Starting today, Im avoiding Sugar, Gluten, and Cows milk.

Good for you! I hope you find some answers.

Have you looked into NAET? If nothing else, the practitioner should be able to identify what it is you have problems with. NAET resolved a lot of my issues with certain foods (allergies to tomato, cilantro, rosemary and olive oil are the big ones that come to mind), and identified that I have a sugar problem (although it can be treated it can't be cured).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Water, yeah, that is probl. the most important thing and so easily forgotten. I'm guilty.

Especially in this heat, water is important.

How'd the trip go?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Well, tomorrow os July 4th mamas! I want us all to have a guilt-free, happy, day...however that looks foodwise.

Guess what? It made me feel sick! (because of the sugary-ness)

That's a good thing, right?










That's a wonderful thing!! It makes it easier to avoid the sweets when they don't taste good anymore.









Tomorrow's plan: BBQ fresh sausages I picked up from the local butcher, some corn on the cob and some sausage stuffed mushroom caps. We may or may not have company joining us.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
I did good today on sweets, ate none, but I had white bread and a sprite so that part was not good! Oh well I am in a process I suppose.

Well, the no sweets is definitely a step in the right direction!! Don't get discouraged, it is definitely a journey.

My food today so far:
I couldn't eat breakfast because of a dr's appt with orders to not eat beforehand. Lunch was a big bowl of bean soup with cheese and sour cream. Dinner is ginger pork roast.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

OMG today is guilt free, right? LOL


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Tip







: for those of you hooked on sweet coffee and teas...try rice milk. We bought some today to use in our coffee (NO milk in the house) and it's sweet! We won't have our kids drink it as milk but will likely use it for baking and coffee/tea, etc.

So our trip went. It's over.







Kids were actually really good. It was just a lot of travelling. We were able to bring our chicken strips and carrots on and then I bought incredibly expensive salads in Denver.







:

B'fast today was great: natural sausage and org. eggs mixed with quinoa.

sooooooooooooooooooooo I am looking fwd to camping friday as I plan to splurge and make those carrot muffins that were on the other thread. Calls for stevia and date sugar but very little of it.









Hope everyone has a safe & happy 4th!!









Oh, and got my Frontier Org. green-tea & mango decaf tea while we were gone. Oh my...it is TASTY and an alternative to coffee for me...the social drinker.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

OMG it is fabulous...based it of a recipe from the quinoa thread here a few days ago

1/2 black beans, 1/2 cooked quinoa
can of corn
bunch of chopped cilantro
lime juice
lemon juice (frozen Minute Maid lem jc is pure)
dash of olive oil
dash of sea salt

toss together
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Any room for one more latecomer?







I would like to try to go sugar-free. I think I would like to start with just avoiding packaged or store-bought sweets with sugar or corn syrup, although, I should definitely move towards also avoiding homemade sweets. But for now, just the store-bought junk needs to be cut out.

So...wish me luck. I'm inspired by all y'all.







I think today was day #1 because I just ate a lot of fruit (cherries and melon), and I didn't have time or room for any processed sugar treats.

I get most nervous about social situations with treats. If I don't partake, I start to feel deprived. Also, in certain situations, people expect you to eat sweets, and I hate to stand out by refusing a serving. People look at you quizzically and expect an explanation. Sometimes people even pressure me into "just trying one bite."







: Anyone else stressed out about this? I feel stressed just thinking about it. It seems like I have to be willing to engage in an almost struggle with people in order to avoid sweets completely.

Ugh, I'm scared!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
I get most nervous about social situations with treats. If I don't partake, I start to feel deprived. Also, in certain situations, people expect you to eat sweets, and I hate to stand out by refusing a serving. People look at you quizzically and expect an explanation. Sometimes people even pressure me into "just trying one bite."







: Anyone else stressed out about this? I feel stressed just thinking about it. It seems like I have to be willing to engage in an almost struggle with people in order to avoid sweets completely.

Welcome!

Honestly, I don't do most social situations so the problem doesn't come up often. If I'm going to someone's house for dinner I let them know with plenty of warning if I have dietary restrictions. If they are difficult restrictions, then I volunteer to make a dish. I make a point of avoiding the type of situation you're describing. If my "friend" isn't respectful enough of me to not push, then they're not really a friend. I don't hang around my family much for that exact reason.

But I think an important point to make is that I don't discuss my reasons. I will just turn down a food. "No, thank you" works well for me. If someone pushes, I am perfectly comfortable saying "for medical reasons I'm avoiding XX, so no thank you." Most people will not argue with "medical reasons" and honestly, what better "reason" do you need than your health?


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

rayo de sol - Just remember those people are not the ones having the sugar affect their health, you are. So don't feel bad in saying no!


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I just finished reading the entire thread. You're all so inspiring! I've been thinking about going sugar free for a little while, maybe this is what I was waiting for...


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

i'm on day 4 or 5 now and i feel pretty good.

to be honest though I was fasting for 7 days straight (for religious reasons---eating dinner after sunset each of those 7 nights..I did crave smthg sweet after dinner, but had fruits to curb the craving)
fasting did make it 'easier' in the sense that i had 'less time' to eat but WOW did i ever feel like i had sooo much more time during the day...do i really spend that much time eating all day?







:

I hope to stick to this..i keep telling myself i'll only cheat if there's cheesecake or those strawberry shortcake icecream bars







:

also, does anyone else notice that their dh is insisting they eat sugary snacks since starting the 'sugar fast' or is it just mine? I think it's a 'social' thing..like we sit and talk over an iced cappucino or ice cream or whatever..he keeps bringing me stuff even things i havent hadin years..couple days ago he bought *me* a pack of 6 sunny delight juices saying 'i know how much you like them'!!! HUH?!?!

LOL


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

You know, no-one has mentioned their dp...how do the partners feel about this 28 days? My dp is on board and won't be negative or cheat with us. I assume he'll go out to lunch everyday, though.







We just got home and I'm kind of dreading that dh is going to get grumpy soon just like we all did last week from withdrawals. My ds was so looking fwd to putting daddy on the same diet and it is soooooooooo important to him that we're all the same. Dh even drinks GSE now in the am. uke Ds carries the 3 olives to him along w/the glass--as soon as dh swallows, ds hands him the olives to chase down the nasty taste.







ahhh bonding









Never--wow, I'm impressed you could actually fast. Did you take spirulina or anything during the day? I think I'd probl. go psychotic and get committed if I gave up food until evening.







:

Welcome Malva and Rayo!!
We're cool w/the sweets in public b/c everyone knows we're a little weird; ie. crunchy freaks. The hard part for us will be for my kids to see their friends eating crappy snacks like chips, etc when we have soccer, etc.

Well, cooking our steel cut oats now. Going to cheat and add a bit of stevia.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
also, does anyone else notice that their dh is insisting they eat sugary snacks since starting the 'sugar fast' or is it just mine? I think it's a 'social' thing..like we sit and talk over an iced cappucino or ice cream or whatever..he keeps bringing me stuff even things i havent hadin years..couple days ago he bought *me* a pack of 6 sunny delight juices saying 'i know how much you like them'!!! HUH?!?!

Huh?? Not at all. My DH is completely supportive of my decision (and he gets put on whatever diet I'm on, I won't cook 2 meals), and will question me if I try to sabotage myself. Honestly I think you may need to have a heart-to-heart with your DH. That just makes it so much harder!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

We cross-posted, BusyMomma.

To answer your question, my DH has always been supportive of whatever I felt I needed to do for my own health, whether it's physical or mental. If that means he doesn't get to eat bread or candy, he doesn't really mind too much because I make sure he as plenty of healthy alternatives. If that means he doesn't get to eat high-sugar fruits, he deals with it, as I make sure to keep berries around. If that means shelling out $400/month for therapy, and $100/month for martial arts, he's fine with that. He does his best to be supportive and if he's in doubt will ask me to clarify what it is I really want him to say, and then say it.

Considering that the alternative to being sugar and grain-free is for me to go back on Metformin, he's eager to be sugar and grain-free. That's how badly I react to Met. We're hoping that this diet will have the same/similar effect as the Met on my body chemistry without the nasty, nasty side effects... I can deal with sugar cravings, it's the 6 months of constant PMS and depression I don't want to deal with. But if the diet doesn't work, I will. So we're terribly motivated.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Cristeen, I'm not sure what metaformin is but I agree w/you. It boggles my mind how much our diet affects our physical and mental health. It's scary in a way b/c our foods have so many cautions now; ie. GE, hidden sugars and preservatives, mislabelled MSG, etc etc. Not only do we have to choose what to eat but then we have to hunt for the right ingredients. And, even the baking/cooking instruments! I was actually pretty shocked that my kids had metals in their systems as we don't vax. I said, nope, not possible. But, then I realized that it sneaks in through our foods.
ahhh long topic

But, HOORAY for you for taking charge. And, HOORAY for dh for being supportive. Mine learned that if I dont' eat (or dont' run), I turn into Super B*tch so he's fully supportive. And, interestingly, he's seen the same thing w/ds1 (yeast).

So get this...kids woke up while I was out running (Dp home) and ds1 made himself a carrot and hummus snack. I got home & made them steelcut oats w/cinnamon and rice milk. They loved it & had 2 bowls. Nasty awful stuff IMO. They LOVED it.


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I was actually pretty shocked that my kids had metals in their systems as we don't vax. I said, nope, not possible. But, then I realized that it sneaks in through our foods.
ahhh long topic


I read last year that most chemicals in our bodies are not from inhalation or ingestion, as you would think, but from absorption. My little thing is laundry supplies: they don't have to list the ingredients and we wear our clothes next to our skin all day and sleep on our sheets all night - 24 hours of absorbing who knows what.

Sorry, very OT.

I'm starting over with giving up sugar and sugary food. I can't believed I caved on day 11 last time - it seems so far away now. But we are off blueberry picking tomorrow so that should help with the need for sweet snacks. But no blueberry cream muffins.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I assumed this was fine but now thinking more about it does anyone know if Ezekiel bread is OK when trying to get rid of yeast?


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

It's not for us per our diet.

I did buy some CostCo whole grain fresh bread today, though, for our camping trip. That, and blueberries, will be our cheats on our trip.

That's really interesting about absorption.







We use "natural" laundry detergent for eczema issues.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Oops...is anyone else having trouble?







: There was a birthday tonight with ice cream, and I happen to have a weakness for butter pecan ice cream.







: Well, I'm back on the wagon now snacking on some cucumber and homemade sour cream dip (sour cream mixed with salt and powdered onion).

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
Oops...is anyone else having trouble?







: There was a birthday tonight with ice cream, and I happen to have a weakness for butter pecan ice cream.







: Well, I'm back on the wagon now snacking on some cucumber and homemade sour cream dip (sour cream mixed with salt and powdered onion).

How's everybody else doing?

Hola, Rayo!

I had a brownie at the 4th of July celebration....but it grossed me out! I was astonished how much of a sickening "ZING" it gave me. I am kind of happy about it, and hope I can stay off sugar except for special treats from now on. Today I was craving away, though!







:


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow! You guys have been busy around here! I feel so blessed to have you all here to share and inspire!

Thank you!

I need ya', for sure!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
OMG today is guilt free, right? LOL











That's how I looked at it. When I have a treat I want it to be totally guilt fre---because I don't abuse the treats all the time anymore and rarely eat them.... that's my plan, anyway.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Tip







: for those of you hooked on sweet coffee and teas...try rice milk. We bought some today to use in our coffee (NO milk in the house) and it's sweet! We won't have our kids drink it as milk but will likely use it for baking and coffee/tea, etc.

Oh, and got my Frontier Org. green-tea & mango decaf tea while we were gone. Oh my...it is TASTY and an alternative to coffee for me...the social drinker.









Thank you for telling us about those! I will try them for sure!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
Any room for one more latecomer?







I would like to try to go sugar-free. I think I would like to start with just avoiding packaged or store-bought sweets with sugar or corn syrup, although, I should definitely move towards also avoiding homemade sweets. But for now, just the store-bought junk needs to be cut out.

So...wish me luck. I'm inspired by all y'all.







I think today was day #1 because I just ate a lot of fruit (cherries and melon), and I didn't have time or room for any processed sugar treats.

I get most nervous about social situations with treats. If I don't partake, I start to feel deprived. Also, in certain situations, people expect you to eat sweets, and I hate to stand out by refusing a serving. People look at you quizzically and expect an explanation. Sometimes people even pressure me into "just trying one bite."







: Anyone else stressed out about this? I feel stressed just thinking about it. It seems like I have to be willing to engage in an almost struggle with people in order to avoid sweets completely.

Ugh, I'm scared!

What you said sounds perfectly normal to me. I think it is what we all go through. It is scary. But tomorrow is my 2 week anniversary (except for July 4th-ho hum), and I can see the other shore. Hang in there!

I fill up on cherries and blueberries when I am craving big time. I figure I am retrainin my body after 40 years!

Blessing and stay with us!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

ahem...for more sweet ideas...Yerba Mate Chocolate Mate (tea bags) is FABULOUS. I just bought a box from the Frontier Co-op. Ooooooooooooh tasty and oh so sweet via stevia!


----------



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

I didn't have a chance to read everything but I am trying to cut out all refined foods and the hardest part for me is finding whole food recipes.I have tons of cookbooks but then as I look for recipes they all sneak refined foods in. I am trying to learn how to use honey more. I made some apple butter with honey and it turned out great. If anyone wants the recipe let me know and if you have any to share I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poopzmom* 
I didn't have a chance to read everything but I am trying to cut out all refined foods and the hardest part for me is finding whole food recipes.

Pretty much you need specialty cookbooks, either "whole grain" books or un-Americanized ethnic books. Even then you'll need to know how (and when) you can make certain substitutions.

And there are foods that just have to go in that case, that are not really duplicatable.

***
I'm on day 17 and doing well. I made a fabulous dinner last night. I stuffed some boneless skinless chicken thighs with the leftover sausage stuffing (sausage, cheese, herbs) and pan fried them in bacon grease. I mashed some cauliflower with blue cheese and roasted garlic and sliced up a super-ripe organic heirloom tomato.









Dinner tonight will involve ground beef and fried eggplant, although I'm not sure it what forms yet.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are having hawaiian chicken tonight with green beans. Lunch was black bean soup and a salad, breakfast a ham & egg "muffin" and snack was apple with natural peanut butter. So far, so good today. And I have a headache!


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I was actually pretty shocked that my kids had metals in their systems as we don't vax. I said, nope, not possible. But, then I realized that it sneaks in through our foods.
ahhh long topic



A little OT, but when ds was 2 we learned that he had mercury in his muscles and spine, and I had it in me too. We got it out homeopathically, and wow what a change we saw in ds -- the poisoning was subclinical, but he became so much more physically capable after (climbing more, etc). Anyway, we got it when I was pg with him and was working in a dental office -- ambient mercury







. And yes, a long topic.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

nak
wow how do u find smthg likethat out? and how should we treat it?
i'm sure i have it with all my fillings


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

I've actually been thinking of this for a few weeks as I am a sugar addict as well. I'm just wondering how it will impact my breastfeeding? Should I gradually wean from sugar? My baby is 8 wks.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

1) Hi new members!
2) Cristeen and Busymomma you are a WEALTH of info! Thank you!
3) Share that Apple Butter recipe, previosu poster!









Day 14 here---totally blew it today...but I committed to the larger shift in my eating habits and breaking addictive behavior with sweets.

Hugs all around!

~Bean


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neveryoumindthere* 
nak
wow how do u find smthg likethat out? and how should we treat it?
i'm sure i have it with all my fillings

I used to work with kids with autism, and one of the families introduced me to a health counsellor in North Vancouver who is a retired osteopath. He uses a technique called dowsing which is a little out-there for some people, but I have known enough of his patients and seen it myself to absolutely be convinced of his methods. PM me if you want more info -- it's pretty cool stuff, and completely non-invasive. He uses homeopathics to treat stuff, and after the initial 3 hr appointment, he keeps himself available to his patients via phone 2 nights a week at no additional charge, for any questions that may come up, essentially as much as you need him.

As far as the no-sugar goes, I am finding I definitely am still needing to eat lots of salty snacks and green smoothies. I fell off the wagon today, but feel like my choices were appropriate trade-offs given some other goals I am working on. Each day does keep getting better, though. Hang in there mamas!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachellanigh* 
I've actually been thinking of this for a few weeks as I am a sugar addict as well. I'm just wondering how it will impact my breastfeeding? Should I gradually wean from sugar? My baby is 8 wks.

It shouldn't impact your BF at all. Be sure to eat plenty of fruits and veggies and removing white sugar shouldn't bother the babe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
1) Hi new members!
2) Cristeen and Busymomma you are a WEALTH of info! Thank you!
3) Share that Apple Butter recipe, previosu poster!









Day 14 here---totally blew it today...but I committed to the larger shift in my eating habits and breaking addictive behavior with sweets.

I did LC for several years, only really stopped when we started TTC the first time. So I've done a lot of my research already, and figured a lot of these things out.









I have a planned "cheat" tomorrow morning. For grain, not for sugar. Although the grain is liable to make me crave sugar. My BF is coming down, and the 3 of us are going to dim sum. My cousin was supposed to join us as well, but I haven't heard back from her. But, I suppose 18 days isn't too shabby... I'll continue on the SF and have to restart the grain-free clock.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Could everyone list some things they are eating for dinner? I am making my meal plan for next week and I'm having a really hard time with it!


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

The other night we had a big green salad with homemade dressing (olive oil, balsamic vinegar, mustard, salt), sauteed squid, and homemade homefried potatoes.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Could everyone list some things they are eating for dinner? I am making my meal plan for next week and I'm having a really hard time with it!

Last night I panfried some eggplant strips, then made some patties out of ground beef and herbs, seared them, wrapped them in the eggplant, topped them with cheese and cooked them until done.

I posted my dinner from the previous night up a ways.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
My BF is coming down, and the 3 of us are going to dim sum.

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
Could everyone list some things they are eating for dinner? I am making my meal plan for next week and I'm having a really hard time with it!

Tonight we had whole grain angel hair pasta with home-made Marinara sauce, salad with butter lettuce and romain, and orange pekoe (sp?) Black tea with no sugar cuz it tastes so great! we made it as sun tea and served it iced.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
The other night we had a big green salad with homemade dressing (olive oil, balsamic vinegar, mustard, salt), sauteed squid, and homemade homefried potatoes.









THmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I did SO good today... then... after dinner... I had a bowl of Frosted Flakes!! OMG they were awesome but I just ruined my whole week I think! I hadn't had them in years and they used to be my favorite. So not worth it though. Guess I'm starting over!

We had hawaiin chicken for dinner though, it was good... pineapple, brown rice, chicken, sweet potato, & green beans.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello all. I did have some sugar today, there were a few dishes at the restaurant that I hadn't thought about that had sugar in them. But, I'm still doing ok. No cravings. There wound up being 4 of us for brunch and we did share 2 big plates of veggies on top of everything else (eggplant and gai lan).

We went to the farmer's market after brunch and picked up a bunch of new plants, and there was an organic farmer out there with strawberries that were too ripe to sell for eating, she was selling them for jam at 50 cents/pound!! So I got 6 pounds of strawberries that I should be cleaning rather than posting on MDC.









Other than that, DH and I spent the afternoon working on the house, so I'm exhausted but feeling like we got a lot accomplished.

Dinner was bad, but no worse than brunch (pizza).


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

How's everybody doing today?

I did really well today, haven't had anything I shouldn't. Had a big omelet for breakfast, the leftovers (of the omelet) for lunch and a leftover scramble for dinner (chicken, sausage, peppers, eggplant, onions topped with cheese).

Tomorrow's grocery day, so it was all about emptying out the fridge.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Howdy Ladies, we just got home from 3 days of kayaking/camping w/the kids. Wow, that was a challenge re food. We actually did alright but I need to keep working on fast snack ideas. Stopped for dinner on the way home and that, too, was a challenge. They had halibut & rice and dh & I had gyros. NOW, I have nothing in the house. I actually went through a TON of veggies on this trip. I used the kitchen aide to grate and slice a bunch of mixed veggies and stored them in bags for meals. Sauteed them w/ginger for a stir fry that was awesome last night.

I put on a crock pot of beans to cook overnight. Have never done that w/o presoaking so we'll see what happens.

ahhhh my body is still bobbing from the waves today. Time for bed.

Will read over all the posts to catch up tomorrow.

ciao

eta: oh, we found out re metals and yeast by doing an ionic cleanse (foot soak) for the kids. Totally different results for each one.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Here's an interesting turn of events: yesterday I didn't have any sugar....and I did't REALIZE it until this morning! It was not in the forefront of my thoughts for a change.







: Wooooooo. That's a new one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
How's everybody doing today?

I did really well today, haven't had anything I shouldn't. Had a big omelet for breakfast, the leftovers (of the omelet) for lunch and a leftover scramble for dinner (chicken, sausage, peppers, eggplant, onions topped with cheese).

Tomorrow's grocery day, so it was all about emptying out the fridge.

Wow. You are such an inspiration, Cristeen!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Howdy Ladies, we just got home from 3 days of kayaking/camping w/the kids. Wow, that was a challenge re food. We actually did alright but I need to keep working on fast snack ideas. Stopped for dinner on the way home and that, too, was a challenge. They had halibut & rice and dh & I had gyros. NOW, I have nothing in the house. I actually went through a TON of veggies on this trip. I used the kitchen aide to grate and slice a bunch of mixed veggies and stored them in bags for meals. Sauteed them w/ginger for a stir fry that was awesome last night.

I put on a crock pot of beans to cook overnight. Have never done that w/o presoaking so we'll see what happens.

ahhhh my body is still bobbing from the waves today. Time for bed.

Will read over all the posts to catch up tomorrow.

ciao

eta: oh, we found out re metals and yeast by doing an ionic cleanse (foot soak) for the kids. Totally different results for each one.

Wow you sound like you are doing great! And I LOOOOOVE canoeing and kayaking! I need to "take me to the rivah!"


----------



## mommabear (Mar 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Here's an interesting turn of events: yesterday I didn't have any sugar....and I did't REALIZE it until this morning! It was not in the forefront of my thoughts for a change.







: Wooooooo. That's a new one.

Wow, that's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

: to everyone for plugging along!









I just reread the whole thread w/a pen and paper to jot down ideas.

Soooo I need to look up jicama. I bought one last week and am contamplating making Cristeen's jicama chips. I wonder, though, how they compare to white potatoes?

Do you guys eat many chickpeas? I need to make some--what's the easiest way to soak/cook them from raw? I hate to buy any canned foods. I have heard that roasted chickpeas are tasty.
By the end of today, I intend to have a list of quick snack ideas; ie. that I can pull out of the fridge the second a kid says "I"M HUNGRY!"


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Here's an interesting turn of events: yesterday I didn't have any sugar....and I did't REALIZE it until this morning! It was not in the forefront of my thoughts for a change.







: Wooooooo. That's a new one.

Wow. You are such an inspiration, Cristeen!























Why, thank you!

That is fabulous, bean!! That's where you want to be. Where you're not thinking about it at all. Wonderful!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

from a friend:
Have you tried wheat berries? Buy red winter wheat (available at whole foods or most health food stores) Soak overnight and then change water (1 cup berries to 4 cups water) bring to boil and then simmer till done - 45 min. Good cold out of the fridge, or mixed w/ feta, chopped veggies, & herbs, + oil and vinegar. Also good as a sub for rice. Good nutty flavor.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Yesterday went well in terms of my goal of avoiding commercial sweets.







The only sweets DP and I consumed were some homemade banana bread and a frozen banana smoothie (we had a lot of very ripe bananas to eat up).

Now I'm eating cream cheese, lox, and onion on sourdough rye toast with a cup of strong coffee (which I actually prefer unsweetened).









What yummy things is everybody else eating?


----------



## JSNKV76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone!
I am completely new here. I did not even know about this web site until a friend of mine told me about it specifically so I could get some good info/support on going sugar-free. I am a sugar freak.







: When I eat some...I want more and more and more. Cake, cookies, chocolate, etc. I am not picky. I was doing very well for about two months on reduced sugar but then had a HUGE slip-up







and really need to turn it around. I know this board was started weeks ago but I am going to start my sugar-free 28 days Friday!! Wish me luck...I just might need it! Thanks for all of the helpful hints already posted. It should make this journey a bit easier.








Jessica


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Welcome Jessica! Yeah, it is soooo hard.







Please jump in.

Rayo, your snack made me drool.









We had roasted chicken (sadly not local or organic), baked sweet potatoes and barley for dinner. Pretty good actually and filling.

A friend of mine said her kids love raw jicama grated w/carrots and lemon jc. so I'm going to try that tomorrow.

My kids have learned







to love a cup of bean soup for snack. Do you think this is sufficient w/o meats or rice? I'm still learning to find rice subs so we don't o'd on brown rice.

My ds had a HUGE eczema flare up a few days ago but it's dramatically lessened. I have to keep faith that this diet will help his immune system fight it off and his meds (MSM, curcumin) will strengthen his allergy response. We're only 2 weeks in and she said we really have to stick it out for 4 weeks.

And, how about carrots? Do you think they're a good choice for veggies? These are my kids favorite snack w/hummus.

Check out this website (pretty cool):
http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts-C00001-01c20hz.html
Just plug in your food to see its nutritional value.

Where is everyone?????? I see we may need to bumpbumpbump!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey BusyMommy!

I don't have any problem with carrots as a snack. If you're concerned, you can give them other things to dip in their hummus, broccoli, cauliflower, endive, red bell pepper, jicama, celery.

I think it's great that the kids are willing to eat bean soup as their snack. Nothing wrong with that!

My BF was over for dinner tonight. I roasted a chicken with some garlic and fresh herbs, made a pan of mashed potatoes and sweet potatoes with garlic and rosemary, and roasted brussel sprouts. Fabulous dinner!







AND there're enough leftovers that I'm going to have to freeze some of them.

My lunch was a bean salad I made with some red and white beans, corn, tomatoes, red onion and red wine vinegar.

On tomorrow's agenda is cleaning out my cabinets. I have food in there I haven't touched in a year and some (soy products) that I have no intention of ever using again. Hopefully that'll give me some room to get organized. Other than that, not a whole lot going on here.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Roasted brussel sprouts...hey, that's an idea! I've been shredding them in the cuisenart and they've been popular. What, just tossed in oil on a stainless cooking sheet? Sprinkled w/salt?

Have you ever made sweet mashed potatoes? I really don't think we'll go back to white potatoes but I miss mashed pots. I actually had white potatoes yesterday in a curry and felt ill afterwards.

Yep LOVE roasted chx. I didn't freeze my leftovers, though. We're always starving here.

So







I just ate cookies. Agonizing wait for the kids' noses to be asleep. BUT, I'm the support person for ds. So, yeah, I cheated bigtime but ds didn't! So interesting to see how our food habits/tastes can be shaped as kids.

Good luck w/the cleaning/organizing, Cristeen. That can actually be pretty fun once you're in the spirit of it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Roasted brussel sprouts...hey, that's an idea! I've been shredding them in the cuisenart and they've been popular. What, just tossed in oil on a stainless cooking sheet? Sprinkled w/salt?

Exactly! I cut the big ones in half and leave the little ones whole. Bake them at 425 for 10 minutes, stir, another 10 or so, they should be starting to turn black around the edges (they're not burnt, it just looks like it). They do shrink enormously when you cook them that way, though. 1 1/2 lbs of brussel sprouts only feeds 4 of us (3 of us plus a little left over, really). It's the only way DH or I likes them anymore.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Have you ever made sweet mashed potatoes? I really don't think we'll go back to white potatoes but I miss mashed pots. I actually had white potatoes yesterday in a curry and felt ill afterwards.

I am not terribly fond of straight mashed sweets. A bit too sweet for me. The mix of the two with the roasted garlic, rosemary and parmesan was very nice though. I do make a faux mashed potato with cauliflower that we love, though. Slice a whole head of cauliflower, steam it (I use the microwave) with a little lemon juice (so the house doesn't smell like cooked cabbage) until very soft, mash it with a fork, stir in a little butter, a hunk of cream cheese, a little garlic, s&p. We like it with blue cheese as well. We've been eating this for years. I've converted cauliflower haters (and potato lovers) with this dish. Once you can add dairy back in I recommend it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Yep LOVE roasted chx. I didn't freeze my leftovers, though. We're always starving here.









Between the leftover meatloaf from 2 nights ago, the leftover potatoes from last night, I still have (raw) meat for this week in the fridge, the chicken wouldn't get eaten before it turned. So I'm going to freeze it. It looks like I'll be working again soon (next week) for a bit, so it'll come in handy to have that ready.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
So







I just ate cookies. Agonizing wait for the kids' noses to be asleep. BUT, I'm the support person for ds. So, yeah, I cheated bigtime but ds didn't! So interesting to see how our food habits/tastes can be shaped as kids.









:


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi guys! I am getting ready to go the lake in a minute, but I will check back in when we get back from vacation! Happy, healthy eating, Mamas!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Ah, where is everyone? All that extra energy have you cleaning the cupboards and mopping the garage?

Bean, have a great trip!!

Cristeen, please know I think of you several times daily.









Ahhh I am depressed by food. I'd love to order a giant pizza. Instead, making a nutritious & tasty stir fry. I know this diet is working. Ds is soooooooooooooo much better.
*sigh* I am having the hardest time.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Ah, where is everyone? All that extra energy have you cleaning the cupboards and mopping the garage?

Bean, have a great trip!!

Cristeen, please know I think of you several times daily.









Ahhh I am depressed by food. I'd love to order a giant pizza. Instead, making a nutritious & tasty stir fry. I know this diet is working. Ds is soooooooooooooo much better.
*sigh* I am having the hardest time.

'fraid my cupboards never did get cleaned. Too lazy. I actually am re-entering the workforce in the morning. I've been out for over 18 months. I've been shopping for clothes (2 sizes larger














, and prepping food, etc.

That's so sweet that you think of me! I'm doing pretty well. I did make cookies tonight to take in with me tomorrow, and I licked the bowl.









But aside from that I'm doing fairly well. We're all going out to lunch tomorrow, I'm told for Mexican, so I should be able to find something I can eat.

I'm so glad the diet is working. It is hard. And then it's not. And then it is again. Over time it does get easier, although I'm not sure it ever gets easy.

Well, I have to go fold all my brand new clothing that I washed today. Don't want it all wrinkled for my first day of work.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

WOW, good luck at work tomorrow! I'm going back mid-Aug. after 4 years away. I'm only teaching afternoons, though, and sharing w/my best friend. So, fingers crossed. Hope your transition goes smoothly!

Yeah, I'd hoped I'd lose weight on this diet but no way. I'm always hungry and we eat so many non-bread carbs. And, yeah, I enjoyed those cookies the other night quite immensely. You, too, it seems....









Yeah, I have ups & downs. I resent having to do this; ie. it's not an option for us. BUT, I see how successful it is.

*sigh*
There's always the alternative, right? Yeah...yeast sucks.

Again, GOOD LUCK Cristeen!!!!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=711038
Check out post #17.


----------



## JSNKV76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Today is Day 1 of 28 days Sugar-Free. Breakfast went fine...eggs with veggies. Not too sure about the rest of the day. I need to go to the store and pick up some things.







I will be sure they are all things to help me reach my goal. Hope everyone is going strong and having a great day.







I will post the results of the rest of my day after I get home from seeing the latest HP film. Have a super day!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Good luck!!

I actually keep a list posted on my fridge of the NOs and the YESses. It helps me sometimes to just stand there & stare at what we actually *can* eat. I feel like my job now is to learn a whole new way of cooking & eating for our family.

So, good luck and find healthy substitutes and get lots of exercise distractions.


----------



## JSNKV76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Good Evening!

Had a great first day of being Sugar-Free. Except I have a screaming headache







!Anyway.....the movie was great. I am off to bed to try and sleep this horrible headache away. I will be back again tomorrow! Goodnight.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=711038
Check out post #17.









:

Hi guys! My sil is having my niece early, so I came back after one day at the lake. I'm going to be her lactation consultant. She is having baby #4 and first time breastfeeding. Cool!

Well, I should rename this thread "My 3 Day Sugar FEAST" not FAST.







: Once I had a bite the other day, I have had sugar three days in a row.

Oy.

Tomorrow is another day. I really want to have treats but maybe like only 2X a week... a nice healthy balanced outlook on them. But I felt like Auntie Flow was around, so I caved.

Deep breath.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Once I had a bite the other day, I have had sugar three days in a row.


OMG I feel like I need the Serenity Now pledge. Seriously, I will always remember making cookies at 9:13pm w/the windows and doors open to make sure the smell didn't wake the kids. It's sooo much easier for the kids b/c they don't have a lifetime's worth of associations w/sugar.
So, yeah, I'm having a gin & tonic now. Sugar free tonic water so...not too bad, right? Of course, the lime has natural sugar and the gin is, well, gin.









Had an awesome semi-cheat dinner of homemade burritos. Only 9 days left & then we can start adding one at a time...

Good luck to your SIL, Bean!







:
Wonder how Cristeen's 1st day back went??


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
OMG I feel like I need the Serenity Now pledge. Seriously, I will always remember making cookies at 9:13pm w/the windows and doors open to make sure the smell didn't wake the kids. It's sooo much easier for the kids b/c they don't have a lifetime's worth of associations w/sugar.
So, yeah, I'm having a gin & tonic now. Sugar free tonic water so...not too bad, right? Of course, the lime has natural sugar and the gin is, well, gin.









Had an awesome semi-cheat dinner of homemade burritos. Only 9 days left & then we can start adding one at a time...

Good luck to your SIL, Bean!







:
Wonder how Cristeen's 1st day back went??

Thanks, BusyMommy!









Cristeens' first day back... to eating some sugar once in a while? She made it all the way through? Lucky Mama.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Nah, work...which is worse?









okay, so a further confession...*sigh* I hid in the garage today and gobbled a biscotti.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSNKV76* 
Had a great first day of being Sugar-Free. Except I have a screaming headache







!Anyway.....the movie was great. I am off to bed to try and sleep this horrible headache away. I will be back again tomorrow! Goodnight.









Hope that passes. That's may be a sign that you're not drinking enough water while you're detoxing.

Welcome, BTW!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Hi guys! My sil is having my niece early, so I came back after one day at the lake. I'm going to be her lactation consultant. She is having baby #4 and first time breastfeeding. Cool!

Tomorrow is another day. I really want to have treats but maybe like only 2X a week... a nice healthy balanced outlook on them. But I felt like Auntie Flow was around, so I caved.

Yeah! A baby!









I find that "treats" of strawberry shortcake (or any fruit, really... peach is yummy), which can be made with no or almost no sugar can really deal with that craving. But really, if you're going to eat sugars, I highly recommend staying away from the white stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
OMG I feel like I need the Serenity Now pledge. Seriously, I will always remember making cookies at 9:13pm w/the windows and doors open to make sure the smell didn't wake the kids. It's sooo much easier for the kids b/c they don't have a lifetime's worth of associations w/sugar.
So, yeah, I'm having a gin & tonic now. Sugar free tonic water so...not too bad, right? Of course, the lime has natural sugar and the gin is, well, gin.









Wonder how Cristeen's 1st day back went??

Gin & SF tonic is legal!! There's no sugar in gin.









My 1st day back in the work force went well. I was starving by the time we got home, but not sure what I can do about that. Licking that cookie bowl last night did have an effect on me. About 20 minutes later I had a dizzy spell while I was sitting at my computer. That kind of taught me a lesson.

Today's food:
Berry custard in the car on the way to the office (we had to leave early to drop off one of the car's at the mechanic's)
Carne Asada plate @ a Mexican place (the boss picked). Ordered it without rice or tortillas and even managed to avoid any chips.
For an afternoon snack I had clam dip (clams and cream cheese basically), with veggie sticks. Then a couple pieces of fruit.
Dinner was hamburgers. Some grass-fed beef mixed with herbs, topped with cheddar and pan-fried eggplant and chipotle mayo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Nah, work...which is worse?









okay, so a further confession...*sigh* I hid in the garage today and gobbled a biscotti.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Thanks, BusyMommy!









Cristeens' first day back... to eating some sugar once in a while? She made it all the way through? Lucky Mama.

Nah. I'm in it for the long haul. It's not about 28 days for me. It's about having a baby I get to bring home from the hospital. I just like the support.









She meant my first day back in the workforce after 19 months.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh! So how was your first day? I go back to teaching (well, student teaching which is even more pressure) at the end of January, when ds is 2. Looking forward to it... and not, simultaneously.


----------



## JSNKV76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello!
Had a great Day 2. I made breakfast rice, had couscous with garbanzo beans for lunch and had couscous again for dinner with tomatoes, garlic, basil, pepper, scallions and topped with grated parm. Did I overdo the couscous? I will be sure to change it up a bit tomorrow.







How are you all doing? I am off to bed...have to get up early in the AM!







:
BTW, is it normal to feel tired the first few days doing this? I cannot decide if it is lifestyle or major change to eating habits....







Thanks Cristeen. My headache is gone (for now)!


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello fellow non-sugar eaters! (Wow, that's elegant-sounding, not.)







It's good to read everyone's updates. I'm still avoiding store-bought treats. It's going pretty well, though I was tempted today. DP decided to order a softserve ice cream while we were out, but I just pretended to be satisfied with my kombucha.







: Has anyone else been ravenously hungry?


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, we went through the famished hunger, totally! I have lost one single pound from this diet.







My 4 y.o. just had 3 bowls of brown rice for a late night snack.

Hey, I am reading the Passionate Vegetarian by Crescent Dragonwagon. I LOVE it!!!!!! MY SIL gave it to me years ago and I am finally reading it. I think it could be our Bible.









Cristeen, so glad you see gin as non-sugar. I do like it.







ahhh

So, no sugar today. Awesome foods. Ds is looking fantastic re: allergies & eczema. I semi-cheated for lunch & made an almost quiche. Squished butter and flour and a tad of water in the bottom of a pie dish. Sprinkled on cooked sausage, cheddar, a bunch of quick sauteed veggies and layered on some whisked eggs & water.

And, I must say, I am developing a taste for steel cut oats. I think I really do like them. I cheat and add some stevia. Kids have them only w/rice milk and cinnamon.

Dinner: rice and left over roast beef w/veggies & millet.

Snack: carrots/hummus or salmon sticks.

Bean--what grade? First experience? I am going back to 3rd grade math/sci/SS. I taught 3rd for a few years but then moved to kinder for 5 years before going on LOA. On leave for 4 years. I feel I'm ready to go back. This is ds2' last year before school.
Cristeen--????


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSNKV76* 
BTW, is it normal to feel tired the first few days doing this? I cannot decide if it is lifestyle or major change to eating habits....







Thanks Cristeen. My headache is gone (for now)!

Yes. Completely normal. Your body is de-toxing and you may feel like you're coming down with something for a few days while it flushes the sugars out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
Oh! So how was your first day? I go back to teaching (well, student teaching which is even more pressure) at the end of January, when ds is 2. Looking forward to it... and not, simultaneously.

Not too bad. Luckily I already know several of the people there, since I'm working for my husband (ha! sleeping with the boss!







). I felt like a complete dunce having to ask questions every 3 minutes all day, but was assured that it was completely normal. It's just an "intern" position which'll last the rest of the summer, but it gets me out of the house and pays me a bit so I'm not going to complain (not sure how *much* it pays me, but that's another story).

A nice bonus to the job is that there's a great grocery store on the corner near the office, right next to the freeway on-ramp for any mid-week trips.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
Has anyone else been ravenously hungry?

The ravenous hunger is also completely normal. It may last a few days or even a week. Eat when you're hungry. Eat plenty of fat and protein. Again, it's a part of the detox. It will pass and your appetite will return to normal (or sometimes even less than before).

I haven't had a whole lot to eat today. I did do my grocery shopping for the week, though. Last night I started snapping at DH for no reason, and just burst into tears, so I just crawled into bed. I think work just exhausted me, and I've gotta say I'm glad it was on a Friday, cause I took a long nap this afternoon as well. But that means I haven't had a whole lot to eat. It's quite late and I'm just now getting hungry, so I'm going to go rummage something up for dinner.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Alright, so you can't have spirulina. Anything you can have to help out? Chorella maybe?








Hang in there. I'll be in your position in a month's time.


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

:

I'll be back


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm in love with The Passionate Vegetarian. Wow. By Crescent Dragonwagon. Humongous book full of recipes, history, anecdotes--basically, healthy food for dummies. Being me, I'll just add in chicken instead of tofu, etc.

My SIL gave it to me years ago but it wasn't until now (THE diet) that I broke it out. Seriously, give it a look. I intend







to make one meal/day from it.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay,so what's the deal? Is everyone out there snarfing down cheesecake? Hmmm???
I know I'd like to be.

So, made some fantastic baked beans last night--kids LOVE them. Whew...was hunting for new tasty kid recipes. I do love the Passionate VEg. but just added bacon and bacon grease to her recipe.









BEAN, what grade? I'm going back to 3rd grade math. I taught 3rd for 4 years but then moved to kinder for 5 years and LOVED it.


----------



## JSNKV76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello Everyone! Sorry have been MIA for a few days. Been very busy. But you will be happy to know this is my Day 5 of being Sugar-Free!!! I have not have a Diet Coke for 5 days either!

I am trying new recipes, new food items and am also taking spirulina which I think helps tremendously! (Thank you whoever gave that advice).







I am loving this sugar-free thing. I feel in control of what I put in my mouth...not like an out-of-control beast that hides in the kitchen and stuffs sweets down my gullet while others are occupied







.....

I am looking for a bit of knowledge on wine. Is it an acceptable thing to drink right now? I really enjoy a glass here and there so I am hoping for some positive feedback on this.

I am loving breakfast rice and those egg muffin cups. Any other terrific sugar-free secrets out there you would like to share? Thank you all so much for helping me on my journey. Hope you all are doing well with yours!!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi







YEA on day #5!









Yep, I'm pretty happy w/the spirulina BUT am have noticed







that I think I smell like it when I sweat?!?!? tmi I know









Our hiking snack today were 3 veggie keepers (ice packs) with carrots & hummus, sugar snap peas & hummus and roasted chicken.

Wine...well....wine is sugar. It feeds the craving and prolongs the addiction. HOWEVER, I'm off now to go pour a glass of homemade chardonnay.







:


----------



## splunky (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi guys,
I am back. I joined a few weeks ago but was on holiday and am back in my own home now, unjetlagged and back on schedule. Unfortunately, it hasn't led to anything good. Just more freedom to chow down on anything and everything I can get in my mouth. Glottony at it's best, or should I say worst?
My DD has been sick, keeping me up at all hours of the night, and my patience for the 3 boys is down to nothing. So what makes it all better?? Chocolate!(or anything sweet for that matter) Wrong, it only makes me feel guilty, fat and makes my clothes shrink.
So, I have resolved to embark on this sugar free journey once again, and complete the 28 days this time. Tomorrow is day 1. It is all I can handle right now to not binge out on the cookies I made "for daddy" (really me, I just wanted to eat the dough







) before I go to bed because I know when I wake up there will be no goodies for me.
This is a terrible mentality, I know. Unfortunately it's all too familiar. Sugar is evil!
Am so glad I am not the only one who struggles with this.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Good for you! Sorry things have been rough.







Hope your travels were fun, though.

Yeah, I didn't realize giving up sugar would be tough until we did and I realized how much I crave it. Better now but I'm still dreaming about a big pasta meal w/brownie dessert.









I'm making yet another bean soup in the crockpot now and soaking some wheat berries to go w/it.


----------



## JSNKV76 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello All!

Welcome back splunky! Try, try again, right?









I have finished Day 6 and am looking forward to Day 7. I have not had any huge challenges but I will have one coming up in a week or so. I will be away for 3 days without any control over the food being served. I am walking the Boston Breast Cancer 3-Day and will be eating the food provided by the walk for 3 days. Any suggestions? I guess there really won't be a way for me to be sugar-free those days







: . The food is usually healthy but not sugar-free. I guess I can come back after walking 60 miles over the weekend and get right back on track.









Hope everyone is doing well and feeling good without sugar! I am really proud of my efforts and the results I am seeing. Have a super night.....


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSNKV76* 
I am looking for a bit of knowledge on wine. Is it an acceptable thing to drink right now? I really enjoy a glass here and there so I am hoping for some positive feedback on this.

I am loving breakfast rice and those egg muffin cups. Any other terrific sugar-free secrets out there you would like to share? Thank you all so much for helping me on my journey. Hope you all are doing well with yours!!









I'm glad you're enjoying my recipes. They definitely make life easier.









Wine. So long as you're trying to break the cravings, it is not recommended. It does have a considerable sugar content. Once the cravings are broken, an occasional glass is acceptable. But, you would be better off drinking hard alcohol while trying to break the cravings... I say better off, because technically hard alcohol is SF, BUT your body does process alcohol like sugar, so if you're trying to lose weight it is not a great substitute.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *splunky* 
So, I have resolved to embark on this sugar free journey once again, and complete the 28 days this time. Tomorrow is day 1. It is all I can handle right now to not binge out on the cookies I made "for daddy" (really me, I just wanted to eat the dough







) before I go to bed because I know when I wake up there will be no goodies for me.
This is a terrible mentality, I know. Unfortunately it's all too familiar. Sugar is evil!
Am so glad I am not the only one who struggles with this.

Welcome back! You are definitely not the only one who struggles with this. We are all fighting every day to keep up with this, I'm sure. I believe I've suggested before making a list of what you CAN eat and posting it on your fridge. It's also recommended to get the sugar out of the house. There's no point in having it around and nobody in the house really NEEDS it, and getting it out of the house will make it more difficult for you to get it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Yeah, I didn't realize giving up sugar would be tough until we did and I realized how much I crave it. Better now but I'm still dreaming about a big pasta meal w/brownie dessert.









Yup! It's also hard to realize how many things have hidden sugars in them. This requires you to become a sleuth and start reading all your labels. You'll find sugar in some odd places (does everyone know Worcestershire sauce has HFCS in it?... all but one of the mainstream brands)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JSNKV76* 
I will be away for 3 days without any control over the food being served. I am walking the Boston Breast Cancer 3-Day and will be eating the food provided by the walk for 3 days. Any suggestions? I guess there really won't be a way for me to be sugar-free those days







: . The food is usually healthy but not sugar-free. I guess I can come back after walking 60 miles over the weekend and get right back on track.









Good luck! Just do your best but don't starve yourself!

I'm doing well. It's been about a month now. Things are settling down so it's not nearly as hard. Work makes things more difficult, but we're plugging along. AF is visiting, so I've been starving the last few days, but have been making good choices. And I start on Clomid in a few days, so that adds a whole 'nother set of variables.

So, to give you ladies some ideas of what I'm doing for food now that I'm working, my weekend consisted of prepping the following (all this is for the 2 of us):
For breakfasts:
4 berry custards (4 breakfasts)
8 pizza egg muffins (4 breakfasts)
Made watermelon juice
chopped cantaloupe

For lunches (each container holds ~1 cup of food):
5 containers of chicken salad (5 lunches)
5 containers of mashed cauliflower and lamb (5 lunches)
veggie "sticks" (celery, bell pepper, endive, baby carrots)
fruit (peaches, blueberries, grapes, plums, bananas)
string cheese
nuts

For dinners:
marinated tandoori chicken

The rest of the dinners are made fresh when we get home.
Sunday was grilled sausages and a grilled veggie "salad".
Monday night was short ribs braised in beer with mushrooms and onions.
Last night my BF tossed the tandoori chicken on the grill while I sauteed zucchini and yard long beans (2 veggie dishes) up.
Tonight will be shrimp and more yard long beans, maybe some red bell peppers.
Tomorrow we're going out for dinner (Thai).
Friday night is leftovers/clean out the fridge night.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I I say better off, because technically hard alcohol is SF, BUT your body does process alcohol like sugar, so if you're trying to lose weight it is not a great substitute.









I believe I've suggested before making a list of what you CAN eat and posting it on your fridge.
(does everyone know Worcestershire sauce has HFCS in it?... all but one of the mainstream brands)

.

Oooh you mean there IS a brand of W that doesn't have sugar? I"ll have to investigate that.

Yep, I've found even my dry chardonnays seriously quench a sugar craving. I generally have gin & tonics in the hot summers & use a whole lime/glass. Mmmm

I agree re: a list of YES foods. We have our NO/YES list on the fridge and I sometimes just stand there and stare. I also have a single page of bright cardstock w/bullet ideas I've gotten from this thread and from friends.

Cristeen--your recipes sound awesome! I'd like to get a new grill-mine is temperamental in its old age.







: I've tried my stainless veggie basket and do love that. Yet to try the wooden fish planks, though.
You have had a lot of adjustments and an even bigger one coming. But, it's all good--you're healthy and moving fwd.







:

Do you find you think about food all the time? My golly, I'm always preparing something for now and for ahead of time.

Enjoy your Thai! I took the kids out for Thai today. I love that they make their fried rice with brown rice.








We really didn't have any veggies today.







Hurried meals and just beans/rice/wheat berries for dinner.


----------



## ju-cee (May 31, 2004)

WOW! sounds like you guys are doing a GREAT job!!
I was sugar,dairy, egg and yeast free for 4 mos last year
and felt GREAT!! Then fell off the wagon around xmas and
have not been back on







I'm going to ck out the vegetarian
"bible" someone wrote about and hopefully find my way back
it's TOUGH but once you get past the cravings and things
clear out.....YOU WILL FEEL AWESOME!!!!!!!!

Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

We just got back from a short trip out of town. It was soooo much easier for me away from home. Non-sugary foods were easy to find and on the two occasions I was tempted, I had only one sip of milkshake and one scoop of ice cream. I think I'm there: beyond the world of cravings! Today is day 14 of my second attempt (the first lastest 11 days). I don't feel much better but it sure is nice to not have to battle the cravings. We've been home for two days and I have not once gone into the pantry to stare at the spot my old chocolate stash used to be! I'm going to finish out the 28 days and then I'll see what I want to do for myself from there (maintain no sugar or have sugar in moderation).


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi sugar-free mamas! OP here. Just checking in during a busy week to say....you ROCK!









My sil had my 2nd niece today-----eleven pounds even! Woo hoo! No problems or anything. She's just a chunka chunka burnin' love!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

: YEA







Baby

We TOTALLY fell off the wagon today. Snack at VBS. Then, tonight I took the kids out mt biking and ds2 had a MAJOR road rash crash & I promised him ice cream if he got back on







and we went for another 2 hours. So yeah, we all got ice cream... ahhhhhhhhhh







: I'll say no more about it....

Awesome bike, though. We spent a long time just watching huge King & Red salmon fighting their way upriver.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Well?????

Day 28 tomorrow and since it's Sunday, pizza party for us!







:

We were not perfect every day but pretty darn close until it got close to the end.







I hope to keep very close to this diet indefinitely. I also hope to go fishing next week and catch a lot of salmon for the winter to make it easier.









How's everyone?


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm WAY on the end of this, but NEED to do this so I'm starting now. Today. My goal is to not eat any _added_ sugars. Fruit is OK to me. Its the treat that will keep me sane.

Next? No refined carbs. If I can kick these two evils out of my kitchen I'll be the Goddess of my Universe.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

GO!!


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 







: YEA







Baby

We TOTALLY fell off the wagon today.

Me, too. But I am beginning all over tomorrow. I will be checking in here more ladies! I obviously need the support! ARG!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Soooo Bean...you up for a Round 2? I'm doing a modified Sugar Free Diet for the rest of our lives.







: Yes, modified.
I made choc chip cookies today using date sugar, stevia and ww flour. Pretty tasty actually!

But Bean, when did you fall off the wagon? Periodically over the month or just at the end? I actually found the end to be the hardest!


----------



## porenn (Nov 23, 2005)

Hello ladies... I'm back after several weeks away, and ready to give it another try.....

One quick thing and it may sound silly, but how do I mark this thread so that I don't have to go looking for it every time??? It gets a bit time consuming, and sometimes (ok most times) i can't squeeze the ime in while I'm at work!!!

Anyway- I'm here now, and raring to go!!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Scroll up to the (almost) top R and click on "thread tools." subscribe however you want; ie. daily email.


----------



## porenn (Nov 23, 2005)

Sweet!
(no pun intended, really was my first thought!)

I figured it out..... Subscribed and everything!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

We're still doing okay after our 28 days. We have one big cheat/day; ie. today we'll have popcorn at the movie theatre. And, I'm trying some rice pasta today for lunch w/chicken and pesto.

I put date sugar in our steel cut oats to help out the cinnamon.









It's much easier when you don't have to be rigid. Now, to find out how cheating affect us...

Cheers all! Have a (non) sweet day.







:


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

It's three weeks today for me. It's so easy now that I sometimes forget that I'm not eating sugars and have a little something. And surprisingly, it doesn't taste sweet? Why could that be? Fruit still tastes sweet, even fish. But why doesn't the chocolate crap my son opened at the grocery store and they made me buy? Anyone else notice that their sweet taste buds are acting differently?

For those of you getting started and struggling with cravings: mine are almost completely gone after only three weeks! Hang in there! Change your routine so that you are not "expecting" your sweets at the old times/places/whatever. Good luck.


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
I made choc chip cookies today using date sugar, stevia and ww flour. Pretty tasty actually!


I would love that recipe!!!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh







I'm not creative! I just use the standard toll house recipe and instead of 3/4 white, 3/4 brown sugar, I used almost 1/2c date sugar, maybe 1/4c turbinado and a pinch of stevia (maybe 1/4t.)

2.1/4 flour--I used 1 c whole wheat

I always add extra vanilla

I added almost 1c cuisinarted pecans

They were nice & fluffy so it's something I'll do again








--Oh someone posted a thread here not too long ago asking for a healthy choc chip cookie recipe. I bet she got some neat ideas to cut oiut butter by subbing applesauce, etc etc.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Oh







I'm not creative! I just use the standard toll house recipe and instead of 3/4 white, 3/4 brown sugar, I used almost 1/2c date sugar, maybe 1/4c turbinado and a pinch of stevia (maybe 1/4t.)

2.1/4 flour--I used 1 c whole wheat

I always add extra vanilla

I added almost 1c cuisinarted pecans

They were nice & fluffy so it's something I'll do again








--Oh someone posted a thread here not too long ago asking for a healthy choc chip cookie recipe. I bet she got some neat ideas to cut oiut butter by subbing applesauce, etc etc.









Yum!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Ah, we suck.







Our diet was over and I started letting in too many foods. Pizza Sun and pizza Thurs (late hiking group) and dh is totally hived & rashy. So, back to the diet. White flour and dairy: sugar. Tomato sauce: inflammatory. Pepperoni, well...not good.

Mmmm baked oatmeal today so I did do a bit of a cheat using regular oats. Beans/rice for lunch. Homemade chicken strips for dinner.

mmmm mmmm


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Busy, you don't suck. That's jsut one of the pitfalls awaiting us on this trip. the same thing happened to me.

Once I had a little treat, the walls caved in. Am I even capable of eating sugar and chocolate "once in a while"? A heroine addict can't do heroine just once in a while.

I got off track there. Not comparing that to you, just relating to you with my own stuff.

hugs,
bean


----------



## SleeplessinAZ (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm going to join your sugar-free tribe!

I'm battling thrush, along with my baby, so I'm trying to avoid sugar to see if it helps a bit. I've been trying to follow a sugar-free (including fruit/honey)/dairy-free/yeast/wheat-free diet for a week now, and I feel a little better. Definitely went through the sugar withdrawal/detox...but I don't want to continue to eat this way for the entire time I'm nursing. I want to hopefully eat kefir and fruit again. The only grains I'm eating are brown rice, oatmeal, and quinoa so far.

I've enjoyed reading all your advice with recipes/supplements etc...if I discover anything helpful/useful, I'll share.


----------



## porenn (Nov 23, 2005)

So... I kicked off today for good this time (so I say).....

And before I knew it, I'd eaten an entire jar of nuts and a half a pound of cheese......

Is this normal? The last time I did this back in October, I don't remember inhaling obscenely large amounts of really fatty high caloric foods

And I made sure I brought plenty of good snacks too, I just didn't eat them.

Funny too, I don't feel full, and I don't feel sick like you would think I would....


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm done! I did it! 28 days without sugar!







Now I'm off to celebrate at DQ. Just kidding. I'm most amazed by how I don't crave sweets anymore, and when I allow myself a bit, they don't taste super sweet.


----------



## Mama Lew (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi all, I just came across this thread as I am new to this community. I am thrilled to find you all as I have been sugar free for 3 days now! Yippee! I did a no sugar, wheat, dairy & yeast diet for 2 yrs about 6 yrs ago to erradicate Crohn's Disease and get pregnant! I went back to my old ways and am looking forward to getting sugar and yeast free again. When I started this time, I told myself I could have some dark chocolate if I was in dire need...I haven't taken myself up on it...yet!








Years ago I used vegetable glycerin to control sugar cravings, just a drop on my finger...it worked fantastically! It's quite sweet and I use it to bake as well or in oatmeal, etc. I order it from Nutra-Pharma in Manhattan, it's less expensive that way. If anyone wants their info, let me know! I live in VT and have it shipped!
Sorry for the long post. Looking forward to staying on track!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry I've been MIA for so long! I'm still going strong on the diet. But adding work into the schedule meant something had to give, and that wound up being MDC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Oooh you mean there IS a brand of W that doesn't have sugar? I"ll have to investigate that.

You have had a lot of adjustments and an even bigger one coming. But, it's all good--you're healthy and moving fwd.







:

I have yet to find a brand without sugar. But there is a brand without HFCS. There are actually a couple without HFCS, but only one of them tastes like the "real" thing to me. That would be Crystal brand. If you can find it, buy a couple bottles. I can rarely find it two trips in a row, and I can only find it at Long's Drugs.

Yes, lots of adjustments, and an even bigger one coming. I can't take a test yet, but my body is sure trying to tell me something! Gotta wait until Tuesday.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Ah, we suck.







Our diet was over and I started letting in too many foods. Pizza Sun and pizza Thurs (late hiking group) and dh is totally hived & rashy. So, back to the diet. White flour and dairy: sugar. Tomato sauce: inflammatory. Pepperoni, well...not good.











There is definitely an adjustment. I'm sure it feels like a kick in the teeth, but take things slowly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porenn* 
So... I kicked off today for good this time (so I say).....

And before I knew it, I'd eaten an entire jar of nuts and a half a pound of cheese......

Is this normal? The last time I did this back in October, I don't remember inhaling obscenely large amounts of really fatty high caloric foods

Yeah, pretty normal. High protein and high fat help combat the sugar cravings.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendtoall* 
I'm done! I did it! 28 days without sugar!







Now I'm off to celebrate at DQ. Just kidding. I'm most amazed by how I don't crave sweets anymore, and when I allow myself a bit, they don't taste super sweet.









Congrats! Yes, they don't taste as sweet anymore. I've also found that I can cut sugar back in recipes and still be satisfied with them, since my tastebuds are no longer shorted out by the amount of sugar I'm consuming.


----------



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

[/QUOTE] also, does anyone else notice that their dh is insisting they eat sugary snacks since starting the 'sugar fast' or is it just mine? I think it's a 'social' thing..like we sit and talk over an iced cappucino or ice cream or whatever..he keeps bringing me stuff even things i havent hadin years..couple days ago he bought *me* a pack of 6 sunny delight juices saying 'i know how much you like them'!!! HUH?!?!

LOL[/QUOTE]

I just started a sugar fast as well and I swear we have the same DH!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any new ideas for meals? We are getting really tired of the same old stuff here and I'm getting tired of making 2 different things for me and the rest of the family as well! My DH is supportive but he much prefers his favorites, not the stuff I'm making now. DS as well.


----------



## sabrosina (Jun 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 

Man, I need to figure out multiple quotes...









Me too. I did read the explanation later in this thread but still haven't sorted this out. There isn't a "+" button next to the quote button in each thread. Am I missing something?

I joined this thread at the end of your 28 days and am struggling to stick to this. I live with two carb addicts, and am tired of making two/three seperate meals. But I truck on with my quest. Hoping to gain inspiration by re-reading this thread and I'm making mental notes of things to try.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabrosina* 
Me too. I did read the explanation later in this thread but still haven't sorted this out. There isn't a "+" button next to the quote button in each thread. Am I missing something?

The button isn't "+", the button you're looking for is "+ On each entry, there're 3 buttons in the lower right hand corner. First one says Quote, the second one has quotation mark (") with a plus sign (+) under it. That's the button we're referring to. Click that button on each entry you want to quote and when you get to the bottom of the page, hit reply.

For those of you cooking 2 meals right now, I would suggest stopping that. Completely. There's no reason to be cooking 2 entirely different meals. Cook 1 meal and if you must cook something additional for others in the family, make it a single side dish. Cooking 2 entirely different meals is prohibitive and adds so much more stress on you. Eventually, that stress may cause you to fail. Honestly, there's nothing in the world that says that ANYONE needs a meal full of carbs, ever. Much less at every sitting. Give them a bowl of mashed potatoes or something. Even better, make something that you only have to cook once a week and can pull out and reheat several nights running (scalloped potatoes maybe, homemade mac&cheese or something like that).


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Does the South Beach Diet count? It eliminates all sugars and refined foods for while and then you slowly add them back in.

I'm on day 1. I had some sausage and scrambled eggs and a spicy V8 for breakfast.

I did a low sugar/carb diet when I was pregnant with my youngest 5 years ago (I had gest diabetes) and I remember feeling so fantastic, so much energy, no cravings, and lost ALL my baby weight in 9 days. So I know how good I feel once I get past the 3-4 day mark and how much energy I have with my blood sugar stabilized. I was also always amazed that I can eat like a pig basically on protein and fat and still lose weight.

So the only sugars/carbs I'll be eating are veggies, plain lf yogurt/milk, sugar free fudgesicles (I have to have SOMETHING! LOL), and beans. I'm not giving up my diet mountain dew and dr cherry coke zero yet either and no one can make me









What are some of your favorite no sugar/low carb snacks and meals? Have ya'll tried the roasted chickpeas? What about the mock french toast? Those are 2 of my favorites. Here, I'll go ahead and post them in the next 2 threads.


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Mock French Toast

4 egg whites
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla
1/4 cup riccotta cheese
dash cinnamon
1 packet of splenda (or whatever you like)
butter or your choice
sugar free maple syrup

mix all together in a bowl and beat with a fork
pour into pan like you would as if you were making pancakes and let cook
top with butter and syrup and ENJOY!!!
(really tasty with turkey bacon and coffee)


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees.
Open 3-15 ounce cans (or make your own) of garbanzo beans and dump into a colander.
Rinse well with cold water.
Drizzle with olive oil, tossing until well coated.
Add about a teaspoon of salt and spices to taste. I use chili powder, coriander powder, red pepper flakes, cumin and black pepper because I like spicy.
Mix well and spread on a baking sheet.
Roast for about 30-40 minutes, tossing frequently for even baking. You will have to experiment with how crispy you like them.
Remove and set aside to cool.


----------



## Anna06 (Jul 4, 2005)

I have NOT read much of this thread, but I want to join. I tried to do this several times last year on a Sugar Free Thread in H and H. I was awful







: I think sugar is evil, for me anyway!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, who did it?? I just noticed it.

<---------------------

Thank you, whoever is responsible. Appreciate the giggle. My DH thinks it's quite apt.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Hello Ladies.

Our 28 days is long past but ds is still bothered by candida so we're on a modified diet. Started NAET last month







: and actually ordered an ionic foot soak machine to try to pull out the yeast and mercury.

INterestingly, the NAET lady said he tested really heavy for mercury. He's had a few vax AND I have some mercury fillings. She said the mercury and yeast are tied together and we'll never really eliminate one w/o the other.

So, we alternate b'fast:
local eggs/bacon/brown rice
or
Steel cut oats w/cinnamon & stevia

Tons of veggies
I've let in some fruit and yogurt

Oh and we have totally identified tomatoes as bad for him. THey're in the nightshade family (inflammatory) and he'll wake up red, swollen & itchy after eating red sauce for dinner.

Okay, I'll check back in more.

Cristeen--how's the job?
My inservices are goign great--I get kids on Weds. but only in the afternoons.









Oh, eta, going to try the roasted chickpeas today--


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Cristeen--how's the job?

Insane! This place is nuts. We worked through last weekend, I put in almost 30 hours in 3 days, and we weren't getting home until after 9pm. In exchange, they gave us Friday off because we start the whole mess over again tomorrow.







Luckily I only have a couple weeks left. They may extend my contract into September, but if they do it'll be part-time, since I can't do any schoolwork as it is right now.

The diet is going well. I've had a few minor cheats, but no binges. It seems to do the trick for me, though. I am losing weight and my body is responding to the diet better than it ever did to the drugs.

Made a lamb stew last night for this week's lunches. Just lamb, potatoes, onions and carrots. Seasoned it with cardamom, cumin, allspice, cinnamon and cayenne. Turned out really yummy.

Not much else going on around here.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Oh and we have totally identified tomatoes as bad for him. THey're in the nightshade family (inflammatory) and he'll wake up red, swollen & itchy after eating red sauce for dinner.

Ooo... does that mean no potatoes, peppers or eggplant, too? (all nightshades)


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah we've found nightshades are even worse than sugar for him/us.

Boy, talk about going 0 to 60 right off the bat. YIkes, those are huge hours. Glad it's due to mellow out. Well, that part at least.









Roasted chickpeas are awesome! I used the Frontier Taco seasoning and olive oil.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Does anyone want to start a new thread and start again?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym* 
Does anyone want to start a new thread and start again?

I'm still going, and I believe BusyMommy is as well.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm still going and finding it even more challenging now that I'm at work and my kids are in school.







:

Okay, I will confess







I bought a case of Starbucks lattes to keep at work. I know, I know...but that will be my only allowed evil. I'm also going to bring a bottle of spirulina tablets and a bottle of chlorella tablets for my mid-afternoon snack. I don't have time to eat so this will keep me going.

Dinner tonight is chicken & dumplings. I did use a cup of white flour and rice bran noodles.

Off now to make a huge salad and some fresh caesar salad dressing.

How's everyone doing?

I keep seeing that nutella thread and it reminds me I still have a bottle of nutella in the kitchen. ahhhhhhh


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Oh I SOOOO fell off the wagon.







Ugh!!!
Good news at least I passed my glucose test today.
But still, the yeast isn't going anywhere if I keep eating crap.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Well now...we have a NAET appt for yeast tomorrow!







Yeah, we have tried so hard to eliminate candida by cutting out all sugars. I'm hoping the NAET will nudge it even further out.

But, hey, you passed the glucose test!







: YEA


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with yeast since starting this WOE (way of eating) <knock on wood>. Now, if only I'd get pregnant, we'd see if it stayed that way (had really bad yeast the entire pregnancy last time).

Work has slowed down for this week, but will pick up again towards the end of the week and into next. But for some reason I'm waking up an hour before the alarm every day (which is how I'm finding the time to post)... guess I'm ready for daylight savings.









Dinner last night was a lovely pan-fried chicken cutlet with lemon sauce. Dinner tonight will either be a whole roast chicken or coconut ribs (depending on whether or not we have company).


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oooh coco. ribs sounds interesting









Glad work is slowing! I'm set to start 3rd grade tomorrow but heard we may swap our kids for 4th graders in another week.







:

Can you use your early hour to walk, etc? I try to run every am.

So, ds had his NAET today. SHowed a great decrease in sugar from last week. Did a candida treatment today.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

i would love to join and start a new thread. i desperately need to get off sugar and get my diet (not weight loss.. just what i eat) back on track. it's been horrible all summer since we moved and have a new kitchen. it completely threw me off. weird.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
Oooh coco. ribs sounds interesting









Glad work is slowing! I'm set to start 3rd grade tomorrow but heard we may swap our kids for 4th graders in another week.







:

Can you use your early hour to walk, etc? I try to run every am.

So, ds had his NAET today. SHowed a great decrease in sugar from last week. Did a candida treatment today.

Not sure why they're called Coconut ribs. They're actually a mild curry. The marinade has coconut milk in it, but the predominant flavor is definitely not coconut. They're one of DH's faves.

Dinner tonight was a goulash-ish meal that I tossed together. We didn't get home until after 8 again, and I was so hungry that I didn't much care what I ate. So I tossed some eggplant and tomatoes with some beef in a skillet with some smokey paprika and topped it with some cheese. Then I made myself a huge green salad to go with it (DH wasn't interested in the green stuff







).

I picked up a copy of Grain-Free Gourmet, and am loving it. I've made a couple of their muffin recipes for breakfasts, and they totally satisfy my cravings for wheat. They do have honey in them, though.

I'm so glad your DS is improving. I did NAET for a long time. I'm starting to think I need to go back and get a few more treatments. Lately I've been craving salt like nothing else.

Unfortunately getting out of the house in the morning isn't really possible. I'd be guaranteed to wake up DH if I opened the door (one has bells the other has a roll-up security door). This morning I woke up 3 hours before the alarm







but I managed to get myself back to sleep by popping a DVD in (I've programmed myself to fall asleep to certain movies). DH was on the couch, so I could do that without bothering him. I think part of the problem right now is that it is so hot here. We are not set up for heat at all, and without our nightly fog or even an off-shore breeze, it's just stifling all night long.


----------

